# مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

مسابقة
المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​ 
 *بقانون جديد هو؟؟؟*​
-سيتم اخفاء الاجوبة حالاً بعد ان يتم الحل..

احتراساً من النقل عن البعض...

------------------------------------------------

الاسئلة

1- من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟
- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟
- الديناميت ؟
- القنبلة الذرية ؟

2
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟
- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟
- من هو محرر العبيد ؟
- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟

3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟
- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟

4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟
- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟

5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟
- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟

6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟
- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟

7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟
- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟
- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟
8

- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر 
- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟

9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء

س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك..
س
هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟

10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟
س
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟
س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟

11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار
العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟

12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟
س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟
س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟


13
س
سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين
الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟
س
من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟
س
هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟




جييييييييييلان............كليموووووووووو 

  ملاحظة:

يرجى من الذي يريد ان يضع الاسئلة
لو كان  المشرفين مش موجودين
ان لا يضع الاجابات يخليهم عنده
لغاية ما يدخل احد المشرفين
يتى يخفي رده












​​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

حــــــاضر يا كليموووووووو مستنيين الاسئلة وربنا يعوض تعبك كل خير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2010)

*فكرة جامده بجد انه يختفى الردود بعد ما نحل عشان محدش يشوف من التانى هههههههههههههههههه
فى انتظار الاسئله يا سنونو​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​
> 
> الاسئلة
> ...


*عملت الواجب وزيادة  سؤال 
هاتوا 10 جنية بقى 
هههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مارس 2010)

كل سؤال يحتوى على ثلاثة أسئلة فهل هى إختيارية أم نجاوبها جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> كل سؤال يحتوى على ثلاثة أسئلة فهل هى إختيارية أم نجاوبها جميعا





اه طبعاً يشكلوا  سؤال واحد


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة المشرف *oesi_no*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

اسئــــــلة رقم 1)++

أوّل من حوّل الكسور العاديّة إلى كسور عشريّة في علم الحساب هو غياث الدين جمشيد الكاشي قبل عام 840 هجرية/1436 م.



*هنري  دونان مؤسس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الاحمر 
*





*الفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت*



_مخترع القنبلة الذرية_ >>> كاميتون أرثور ورفاقه عام 1945. 


اسئــــلة سؤال رقم 2)++


الصينين

عصر محمد علــــــى

ابراهام لنكولن


نابليون بونابرت



اسئــــــلة رقم 3)++


أنشات مدام كوري معهد الراديوم، ومعملاً للأبحاث البيولوجية لدراسة مرض السرطان. وفي عام 1934 توفيت بسبب التأثر بإشعاعات الراديوم، وهو نفس الإشعاع الذي نالت عنه جائزتي نوبل. وذلك بسبب تعرضها لجرعات هائلة منه دون إجراءات وقاية. 

قال عنها أينشتاين: (إن ماري كوري من بين جميع المشهورين هي وحدها التي لم يفسدها المجد).         




الفيلسوف العظيم أرسطو (384-322 ق.م) ألقى بنفسه في البحر، عندما عجز عن تفسير سبب
التيارات البحرية و لماذا تتغير في اليوم الواحد عشرين مرة ! 


اسئـــــلة رقم 4)++


الطاغيــــــة



 صوت الفأر هو ( نميم )


اسئــــلة رقم 5)++


صمم هيكله المهندس والمعماري "غوستاف إيفل" الذي سمي برج "إيفل" باسمه في باريس .




 ومنذ تأسيس جمهورية ألمانيا الاشتراكية ، بدأ انتقال اعداد متزايدة من مواطنيها إلى ألمانيا الغربية ، وعلى وجه الخصوص عبر برلين ، التي كانت من شبه المستحيل مراقبة الحدود فيها ، حيث كانت الحدود تمر في وسط المدينة واحيائها. وبين عامي 1949 إلى 1961 ترك قرابة 3 ملايين ألماني جمهورية ألمانيا الاشتراكية! وحيث انهم كانوا في معظم الأحيان من الفئة المتعلمة ، هدد ذلك القدرة الاقتصادية لألمانيا الشرقية ، وهدد كيان الدولة ككل. وكان سور برلين بذلك الوسيلة لمنع هذه الهجرة، وقبل بناء السور أو الجدار


اسئـــــلة رقم 6)++


. *...* _سمّي محرك الديزل_ على _اسم_ رودلف ديزل، المهندس الألماني الذي اخترعه. *.


**...* _وضاح اليمن_ في رميه في البئر بعد تغزله بابنة أمير المؤمنين وفي (ترجَّلَ وضاح وأسبلَ *...*_دفن حياً_، كما *...*


اسئـــــلة رقم 7)++


_كلمة عبلة_ تعني المراءة السمينه البيضاء 


*...* أفضل إجابة: الملكة _نفرتيتي_ والتي يعنى أسمها "الجميلة أتت" تعتبر أجمل إمرأة على مر التاريخ . هي زوجة الملك أمنحوتپ الرابع.


هل تعلم أن _معنى_ أسم (( _ليبيا_ )) ؟؟؟ * تعني (( بلاد السمر )) * 


اسئـــــلة رقم 8)++


معاوية ابن ابى سفيان

المليكة اليزابيث الاول ملكة بريطانيــــأ


اسئـــــلة رقم 9)++


* عن طريق تأثير قوتين قوة جزب الشمس للقمر وقوة جزب الارض للقمر


 وينسلو" ( اريزونا) وتركت اثر لحفرة كبيرة 



* بحسب الدلائل العلمية المتوفرة فالكون في تمدد مستمر وسريع..



اسئــــــلة رقم 10)++


 غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.



الريـــــــاح تلعب دور كبير جدا فى حركة الامواج ,حينما تهب الرياح على سطح كبير من البحر بدرجات متفواتة


القوة ومختلفة الاشكال               


عندما نسير على شاطىء البحر باتجاة المحيط فانة بذلك نسير على الافريز القارى,فهو عبارة عن سلسة صخرية تحت الماء
تلف حول شاطىء القارة


اسئــــــلة رقم 11)++


اااااة على ما اعتقــــــــد



امممممممممم مش عارفة بصراحة بس بس هقول اااة


اسئـــــلة رقم 12)++


العنب يحتوى على مادة مغذية جدا تسمــــى ريزيراترول تساهم فى خفض الكوليسترول



هو _مرض_ جلدي واسمه كذالك اليشمانيا ويسمى ايضا _حبة_ الشرق او _حبة_ حلب او _حبة_ أريحا _اوحبة_ دلهي .قد يؤدي إلى الموت خاصة في ظل انعدام التدابير الطبية ونقص الأدوية *...


اعتقد كلوريد الصوديوم



__ وبكدة اكون انتهيت من الاجابات 30:30:

اة قبل ما اخرج احب اشكر كليموو وجيلان على المسابقة الجميلة والمفيدة دى وانا واثقة ان مفيش حاجة صح هههههههه:smi411:
 
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت نيروووووووووو


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2010)

1- من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟

الكاشي

- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟

هنري دونان 

- الديناميت ؟

ألفريد نوبل 

- القنبلة الذرية ؟

اينشتين​ 
2
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟

الصينيون

- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟

محمد علي

- من هو محرر العبيد ؟

أبراهام لنكولن

- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟


 نابليون بونابرت 

3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟

ماتت بالرديوم المشع

- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟

لأسباب طبيعية ​ 
4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟

المحام السفاح

- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟

نمير​ 
5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟

نسبة لمصممه غوستاف إيفل

- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟

من أجل الفصل بين قسمي برلين الشرقي والغربي​ 
6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟

على *اسم* رودلف ديزل

- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟

وضاح اليمن نشأ هو وأم البنين بنت عبد العزيز بن مروان بالمدينة صغيرين فأحبها وأحبته وكان لا يصبر عنها حتى إذا شبت حجبت عنه فطال بهما البلاء . فحج الوليد بن عبد الملك فبلغه جمال أم البنين وأدبها فتزوجها ونقلها معه إلى الشام فذهب عقل وضاح عليها وجعل يذوب وينحل فلما طال عليه البلاء وصار إلى الوسواس خرج إلى مكة حاجاً وقال لعلي أستعيذ بالله مما أنا فيه وأدعو الله فلعله يرحمني .
فلما قضى حجه شخص إلى الشام فجعل يطوف بقصر الوليد بن عبد الملك في كل يوم لا يجد حيلة حتى رأى في يوم من الأيام جارية صفراء خارجة من القصر تمشي فمشى معها ولم يزل بها حتى أنست به فقال لها : أتعرفين أم البنين بموضعي ؟ فقالت : عن مولاتي تسأل ؟ قال لها : هي ابنة عمي وإنها لتسر بموضعي لو أخبرتها قالت : فأنا أخبرها .
فمضت الجارية فأخبرت أم البنين فقالت لها : ويلك أحي هو ؟ قالت لها : نعم يا مولاتي . قالت لها : إرجعي إليه وقولي له كن مكانك حتى يأتيك رسولي فإني لا أدع الاحتيال لك : واحتالت له فأدخلته في صندوق فمكث عندها حينا فإذا أمنت أخرجته فقعد معها وإذا خافت عين رقيب أدخلته في الصندوق .
وأهدي يوما للوليد جوهر فقال لبعض خدمه خذ هذا العقد وأمض به إلى أم البنين وقل لها : أهدي هذا إلى أمير المؤمنين فوجه به إليك . فدخل الخادم مفاجأة ووضاح معها قاعد فلمحه الخادم ولم تشعر أم البنين فبادر إلى الصندوق فدخله .
وأدى الخادم الرسالة وقال : هبي لي من هذا الجوهر حجرا واحدا . فقالت له : لا أم لك فما تصنع بهذا . فخرج وهو عليها حنق فجاء الوليد فأخبره الخبر ووصف له الصندوق الذي رآه دخله فقال له : كذبت لا أم لك : ثم نهض الوليد مسرعا فدخل إليها وهي في ذلك البيت وفيه صناديق كثيرة فجاء حتى جلس على ذلك الصندوق الذي وصف له الخادم فقال لها : يا أم البنين هبي لي صندوقا من صناديقك هذه ؟ قالت : أنا لك يا أمير المؤمنين وهي لك فخذ أيها شئت . قال : ما أريد إلا هذا الذي تحتي . قالت له يا أمير المؤمنين إن فيه شيئاً من أمور النساء . فقال: ما أريد غيره . قالت فهو لك . 
قال فأمر به فحمل ودعا بغلامين وأمرهما أن يحفرا حتى وصلا إلى الماء ثم وضع فمه في الصندوق وقال يا صاحب الصندوق قد بلغنا عنك شيء فإن كان حقاً فقد دفنا خبرك وإن كان كذباً فما أهون علينا إنما دفنا صندوقا . وأمر بالصندوق فألقي في الحفيرة وأمر بالخادم الذي عرفه الخبر فقذف معه وردم التراب عليهما . قال فكانت أم البنين لا ترى إلا في ذلك المكان تبكي إلى أن وجدت ذات يوم مكبوبة على وجهها ميتة 

ههههههههههههههههههه اقروا بقي انا مش عرفت اختصرها بصراحة​ 
7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟

تعني المراءة السمينه البيضاء 

- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟

الجميلة أتت

- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟

بلاد السمر

8​ 
- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر 

هو معاوية بن ابى سفيان 

- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟

اليزابيث​ 
9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء


يعود ذلك لجود قوتين تؤثران على القمر : واحدة موجهه نحو مركز الأرض – قوة الجذب – والثنية بالاتجاه المعاكس – القوة النابذه وهاتان القوتان متوازيتان ولذا فان القمر يدور حول الأرض في مدار اهليجي 

فالقمر ينجذب نحو الأرض فيدور حولها ولكن الشمس تجذبة أيضاً فلا يصطدم بالأرض ويدوران معاً حول الشمس مع باقى الأفلاك فى المجموعة الشمسية فى دورات حسب قربهم أو بعدهم عن الشمس 

س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك..

في منطقة حديثة في محافظة الأنبار في العراق 

س
هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟


 بحسب الدلائل العلمية المتوفرة فالكون في تمدد مستمر وسريع​ 
10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟

غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية

س
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟

عندما ننظر إلى الكرة الأرضية من الخارج نلاحظ أن هنالك تغيرات في الضغط والكثافة من نقطة لأخرى على سطح الأرض. وهذا ينتج بسبب اختلاف درجات الحرارة، وهذه الاختلافات تؤدي إلى تولد الرياح. وهذا يؤدي إلى حركة الماء على سطح البحار وتشكل الأمواج، والتي تتحرك باتجاه الشاطئ، وميزة هذه الأمواج أنها تحمل كميات من الطاقة الحركية وتحتفظ بها طيلة رحلتها من وسط البحر وحتى الشاطئ

وهناك سبب اخر وهو حركه المد والجزر الناتجه عن قوى الجذب بين الارض والقمر 

س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟

عندما نسير على شاطئ البحر باتجاه المحيط فنحن نسير فوق الأفريز القاري. الأفريز القاري هو سلسلة صخرية تحت الماء تلف حول شاطئ القارة وتصل إلى عمق يتراوح بين 395- 1180 قدماً. بعد ذلك ينحدر البحر بقوة باتجاه قعر المحيط​ 
11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار

لا

العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟

لا​ 
12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟

هو المفروض انه يحتوي علي كمية كبيرة من السكريات وبالاخص الجلوكوز وفوائدهم للجسم كتير جدا
وفي كمان *مادة* الرزفيراترول 

س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟

من ضمن الأمراض الطفيلية الحيوانية المصدر، يُصاب به الإنسان عن طريق لدغ أنثى نوع من البعوض تُسمى حشرة الرمل، وتتغذى على دم الإنسان أو الحيوان. وعندما تمتص دم إنسان أو حيوان مصاب  يكون هذا الدم محملا بطفيل مرض اللشمانيا، الذي يتكاثر في معدة الحشرة ثم يصل إلى لعابها، وعند لدغها إنسانا أو حيوانا سليما فإنها تحقن هذه الطفيليات في جسمه مسببة له المرض

س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟

كلوريد الصوديوم ​ 

13
س
سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين
الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟

لافوازيه

س
من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟

اليابان 
تسبب *الهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر* بأضرار جسيمة للأسطول الأمريكي 
س
هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟

فضيحة *لافون* هي *عملية* سرية إسرائيلية فاشلة كانت تعرف *بعملية* سوزانا كان من المفترض أن تتم في مصر، عن طريق تفجير أهداف مصرية وأمريكية وبريطانية في مصر، مصر، في صيف عام 1954، ولكن هذه العملية اكتشفتها السلطات المصرية وسميت باسم " فضيحة لافون " نسبة إلى وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى آنذاك بنحاس لافون الذي أشرف بنفسه على التخطيط للعملية.​ 



جييييييييييلان............كليموووووووووو ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مارس 2010)

*1- من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟ جمشيد بن مسعود
- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟ هنري دونان
- الديناميت ؟ الفريد نوبل
- القنبلة الذرية ؟ فرانك سبيدنج 

2
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟ الصينيون- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟ محمد علي
- من هو محرر العبيد ؟ الريس إبراهيم لنكولن- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟ 

3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟  بالاشعاع
- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟ غطي نفسة بروث الابقار

4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟ السفاح
- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟ نميم

5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟ لمصممه غوستاف إيفل
- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟ لمنع الهجرة

6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟ نسبة لمخترعة رودولف ديزل
- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟ 

7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟ تامة الخلق
- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟ الجميلة
- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟ 
8

- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر 
- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟ اليزابيث

9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء

س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك.. منتشرة جدا علي سطح القمر
س
هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟ 

10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟ اعتقد انة ما ينتج عن الزلازل في البحر
س
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟ هناك امواج بسبب الريح و اخري تكون بسبب الزلازل او البراكين
س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟ حول شطئ القارات

11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار نعم
العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟ نعم

12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟
س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟ مرض جلدي يُصاب به الإنسان عن طريق لدغ أنثى نوع من البعوض تُسمى حشرة الرمل
س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟ كلوريد الصوديوم 


13
س
سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين
 الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟ سوكارنو
س
من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟ هو هجوم من الطائرات اليابانة علي الاسطول الامريكي وانتهي بتدمير الاسطول وشل حركتة
س
هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟ هي عملية من المخابرات بين اسرائيل و مصر وهي لعمل  عمليات التخريب في مصر لكنها فشلت*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

تم  اخفاء مشاركة الاخت مرمورة جيزوز


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

تم  اخفاء مشاركة الاخ ماجد


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة
> 
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​
> 
> ...


*سلام المسيح*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

تم   اخفاء مشاركة الاخ علاء


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​
> *بقانون جديد هو؟؟؟*​
> -سيتم اخفاء الاجوبة حالاً بعد ان يتم الحل..
> ...




تمممممممممممممم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مارس 2010)

*بصراحة حاولت بس لاقيت اللى اعرفه قليل قوى
مش مهم المرة دى بقا
good Luck ليا بقا​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت كوكى


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة حاولت بس لاقيت اللى اعرفه قليل قوى
> مش مهم المرة دى بقا
> good luck ليا بقا​*





على كلِ

يعطيكي العافية يا سندر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​
> *بقانون جديد هو؟؟؟*​
> -سيتم اخفاء الاجوبة حالاً بعد ان يتم الحل..
> ...


*مسابقة جميلة 
دايما مواضيعكم حلوة خالص يا مشرفينا الحلوين 
ولو ان فية كذا حاجة معرفتهاش 
واكيد مش اجباتي الصح ولكن شاركت محبة مع اعضاء منتدانا الجميل بس 
مرسي جيلان وكليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء  مشاركة الاخت راجعة للمسيح


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

*
الاسئلة[/
بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدي أله واحد أمين

COLOR]

1- من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟


+‏ أول من أدخل علامة الكسر العشري هو جمشيد بن محمود بن مسعود الملقب بغياث 

- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟
+صاحب الفكرة هنري دونان السويسري الاصل
- الديناميت ؟
+ ألفريد نوبل عام 1867م ( صاحب جائزه نوبل )

- القنبلة الذرية ؟
+لقد كانت القنبلة الذرية نتيجة لعمل فريق من العلماء الأمريكيين، مثل آرثر كومتون، و روبرت أوبنهايمر، و أنريكو فيرمي و هو إيطالي الجنسية، و استقر في الولايات المتحدة، و ليو سزيلارد و هو من أصل مجري، و تمت تجربتها لأول مرة في السادس عشر من تموز عام 1945م، في ألاماجادور على بعد 350 كيلومتر في جنوب لوس ألاموس في المكسيك، و لقد كتب العالم المشهور ألبرت آينشتين في الثاني من آب عام 1939م إلى الرئيس الأمريكي روزفلت بشأن إنتاج هذه القنبلة، و بناء عليه قرر الرئيس رزفلت أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بإنتاج القنبلة الذرية، و صدر هذا القرار في 11 تشرين أول 1939م، و كانت الحر بالعالمية الثانية قد ابتدأت فعلا في الأول من أيلول عام 1939م، و في لثاني من كانون الأول 1942م، و في صالة الإسكواش بجامعة شيكاجو أعلن أنريكو فيرمي عن حدوث أول سلسة من التفاعلات الذرية، داخل المفاعل النووي (( لليورانيوم- جرافيت)). 

(مخترع القنبلة الذرية : أوبنهايمر 1945  )

2
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟
+تسايلون  هو مخترع الورق

- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟
+ قنطره الموسكى ( الأمير عز الدين موسك )

- من هو محرر العبيد ؟
أبراهام لنكولن الرئيس ال 16 للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟
+ نابليون
3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟

+فى عام 1931 ماتت بسرطان الدم من جراء التعرض للإشعاع 

- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟
+ ألقى بنفسه في البحر، عندما عجز عن تفسير سبب
التيارات البحرية و لماذا تتغير في اليوم الواحد عشرين مرة !

4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟
_ لقب بالمحام السفاح

- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟

+صوت الفأر هو  نميم 
5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟
_+ نسبة لمصممه غوستاف إيفل
- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟
كان الغرض منه تحجيم المرور بين برلين الغربية وألمانيا الشرقية
( عدم الهجره )
6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟
=محرك الاحتراق الداخلي التي تعمل على دورة الحرارية فيها نسبة ضغط الهواء من تهمة مرتفع بشكل كاف لإشعال الوقود في وقت لاحق حقنه في غرفة الاحتراق. . 
- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟
+أهدي يوما للوليد جوهر فقال لبعض خدمه خذ هذا العقد وأمض به إلى أم البنين وقل لها : أهدي هذا إلى أمير المؤمنين فوجه به إليك . فدخل الخادم مفاجأة ووضاح معها قاعد فلمحه الخادم ولم تشعر أم البنين فبادر إلى الصندوق فدخله .
وأدى الخادم الرسالة وقال : هبي لي من هذا الجوهر حجرا واحدا . فقالت له : لا أم لك فما تصنع بهذا . فخرج وهو عليها حنق فجاء الوليد فأخبره الخبر ووصف له الصندوق الذي رآه دخله فقال له : كذبت لا أم لك : ثم نهض الوليد مسرعا فدخل إليها وهي في ذلك البيت وفيه صناديق كثيرة فجاء حتى جلس على ذلك الصندوق الذي وصف له الخادم فقال لها : يا أم البنين هبي لي صندوقا من صناديقك هذه ؟ قالت : أنا لك يا أمير المؤمنين وهي لك فخذ أيها شئت . قال : ما أريد إلا هذا الذي تحتي . قالت له يا أمير المؤمنين إن فيه شيئاً من أمور النساء . فقال: ما أريد غيره . قالت فهو لك .
قال فأمر به فحمل ودعا بغلامين وأمرهما أن يحفرا حتى وصلا إلى الماء ثم وضع فمه في الصندوق وقال يا صاحب الصندوق قد بلغنا عنك شيء فإن كان حقاً فقد دفنا خبرك وإن كان كذباً فما أهون علينا إنما دفنا صندوقا . وأمر بالصندوق فألقي في الحفيرة وأمر بالخادم الذي عرفه الخبر فقذف معه وردم التراب عليهما . قال فكانت أم البنين لا ترى إلا في ذلك المكان تبكي إلى أن وجدت ذات يوم مكبوبة على وجهها ميتة .
7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟
+المراءة السمينه البيضاء يقال امراه عبلة اي تامه
- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟
+الجميلة أتت"
- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟
_ بلادالسمر
8

- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر
+ مـــعـــاويـــه 
- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟

_+اليزابيث الاولى ملكة بريطانيا (1533- 1603)
9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء
+في كلّ ساعة تمر، يتحرك القمر بمقدار نصف درجة، ويمضي القمر في مدار له يميل على دائرة البروج. يدور القمر دورة واحدة حول الأرض كل أربعة أسابيع تقريبا وهو ما نسميه بالشهر. ولكن وبما أن هذه هي نفس المدة تقريبا التي يستغرقها دورانه حول نفسه فنحن لا نرى إلى جهة واحدة من القمر. يسمى الجانب الذي نراه بالجانب القريب (الصورة إلى اليمين) بينما يسمى الآخر بالجانب البعيد (الصورة إلى اليسار). لكن يميل مستوى مدار القمر عن مستوى مدار الأرض بـ6 وهذا يسمح لنا برؤية مساحة إضافية من شمال وجنوب القمر.

كما أن القمر يكون أسرع في الحضيض وأبطأ في الأوج مما يوفر لنا فرصة لنرى مساحة إضافية أخرى من شرق القمر وغربه. ولهذين السببين يصبح بإمكاننا مشاهدة 9% زيادة عن نصف مساحة سطح القمر مما يجعلنا قادرين على رؤية 59% من سطح القمر من الأرض. وأثناء دوران القمر حول الأرض وحول نفسه تتغير المناطق المُتعرضة للشمس منه مما يجعلنا نراه في أطوار مختلفة أثناء الشهر. وقد سماها القدماء بأسماء ما زلنا نستخدمها حتى الآن وهي بالترتيب التالي: محاق، هلال أول الشهر, تربيع أول, أحدب متزايد, بدر، أحدب متناقص, تربيع ثانٍ, هلال آخر الشهر.
س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك..
+السهول الكبرى في الولايات المتحدة
+القارة القطبية الجنوبية
+أستراليا
+شبه الجزيرة العربية
+جنوب غرب أمريكا
+
س
هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟

+نعم الكون في توسع مستمر حسب ما يقول العلمااء

لكن التقوب السوداء التي تعمل ضد التوسع أي تجمع
10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟
+الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.
س
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟
+عندما ننظر إلى الكرة الأرضية من الخارج نلاحظ أن هنالك تغيرات في الضغط والكثافة من نقطة لأخرى على سطح الأرض. وهذا ينتج بسبب اختلاف درجات الحرارة، وهذه الاختلافات تؤدي إلى تولد الرياح. وهذا يؤدي إلى حركة الماء على سطح البحار وتشكل الأمواج، والتي تتحرك باتجاه الشاطئ، وميزة هذه الأمواج أنها تحمل كميات من الطاقة الحركية وتحتفظ بها طيلة رحلتها من وسط البحر وحتى الشاطئ. 
س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟

+هو سلسلة صخرية تحت الماء تلف حول شاطئ القارة وتصل إلى عمق يتراوح بين 395- 1180 قدماً. بعد ذلك ينحدر البحر بقوة باتجاه قعر المحيط.
11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار
+هى مجموعات نباتية لها الخصائص أهمها.

1- الطحالب ليس لها جذور ولا سيقان ولا أزهار ولا أوراق حقيقية، فهي مجموعة من الخلايا تقوم الواحدة منها إلى جانب الأخرى.

2- تعيش بمعظمها في الماء (البحر والمياه العذبة).

3- تحتوي على الكلوروفيل أو ما يسمى باليخضور وهي المادة الضرورية لغذاء النبتة وبقائها حية، تقوم الطحالب أيضا بعملية التركيب الضوئي
العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟
+ نعم ..... و جذور تمتص اعشاب البحر الغذاء الذي تحتاجه من خلال اتصالها المباشر بالماء المحيط بها. تتكون هذه المواد بشكل رئيسي من المعادن ومحلول ثاني اكسيد .. ألخ
12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟
+ ماده 
ريسفيراترول ( وهى تكافح السرطان )
س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟

س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟

+كلوريد الصوديوم
13
س
سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين

الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟
+هوبز و مونتيسيكيو عبر ثلاث ثورات عالمية إنجليزية و أمريكية و الفرنسية
س
من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟

+ هو ياماموتو لللقضاء على الأسطول الأميركي في بيرل هاربر قبل الاستيلاء على جنوب شرق آسيا
+أنتهت سنه 1945 بـ معاهدة فرساي
س
هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟

+فضيحة لافون
أحد أشهر عمليات المخابرات على المستوى المصري – الإسرائيلي وربما على المستوى العالمي أيضا، جرت العملية في أوائل الخمسينيات في مصر بعد قيام ثورة يوليو 1952، يطلق عليها أيضا "فضيحة لافون" في إشارة إلى بنحاس لافون وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي الأسبق غير أن الإسم الحقيقي للعملية هو "سوزانا".
تم التخطيط للعملية بحيث يقوم مجموعة من الشباب الإسرائيلي المدرب بتخريب بعض المنشأت الأمريكية الموجودة في مصر بهدف زعزعة الأمن المصري وتوتير الأوضاع بين مصر والولايات المتحدة.

الخلفية السياسية لوضع اسرائيل عام 1954.

كان بن جوريون أحد أشهر الشخصيات الإسرائيلية وزيرا للدفاع ورئيسا للوزراء وفي هذا العام أستقال بن جوريون من رئاسة الوزارة ووزارة الدفاع، وتوجه الى الاستيطان في كيبوتس (مستوطنة) سد بوكر في النقب.
وجاء بدلا منه موشي شاريت في رئاسة الوزراء وبنحاس لافون في وزارة الدفاع، في الوقت الذي أصبح وضع اسرائيل دوليا في منتهى التعقيد، فالاتحاد السوفييتي أصبح دولة عظمى معادية، وبريطانيا على وشك سحب قواتها المرابطة في منطقة السويس، والادارة الأمريكية الجديدة بقيادة الرئيس ايزنهاور تنكرت جزئيا لاسرائيل، على أمل فتح قنوات جديدة مع النظام المصري بقيادة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر.
وكان الإعتقاد السائد لدى إسرائيل في هذا الوقت هو أن الدول العربية لن تلبث أن تعمل على الانتقام لكرامتها المهدورة في حرب 1948، وستستعد لحرب جديدة ضد اسرائيل، ولذلك فمن الأفضل توجيه ضربة وقائية لمصر قبل أن تتسلح بالعدة والعتاد.
وبناء على هذا الإعتقاد وضعت المخابرات العسكرية في الجيش الاسرائيلي – وهي المختصة بتفعيل شباب اليهود - خطة للتخريب والتجسس في مصر تقوم باعتداءات على دور السينما والمؤسسات العامة، وبعض المؤسسات الأمريكية والبريطانية، وكان الأمل معقودا على أن تؤدي هذه الأعمال الى توتر العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية، وعدول بريطانيا عن اجلاء قواتها من السويس.
وبالفعل تم تشكيل المجموعة وأطلق عليها الرمز (131) وتم تعيين المقدم موردخاي بن تسور مسؤولا عن الوحدة عام 1951، وكان بن تسور هو صاحب فكرة انشاء شبكات تجسس في مصر، ولذلك قام بتجنيد الرائد "أبراهام دار" الذى ارتحل على الفور إلى مصر ودخلها بجواز سفر لرجل أعمال بريطاني يحمل اسم "جون دارلينج".

فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا2)
بداية العملية:

عبر اللاسلكي أرسل إلى الخلية في مصر برقية توضح أسلوب العمل كالتالي:
"أولا:
العمل فورا على الحيلولة دون التوصل إلى إتفاقية مصرية بريطانية.
الأهداف:المراكز الثقافية والإعلامية
المؤسسات الإقتصادية
سيارات الممثلين الدبلوماسيين البريطانيين وغيرهم من الرعايا الإنجليز
أي هدف يؤدي تدميره إلى توتر العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر وبريطانيا
ثانيا:
أحيطونا علما بإمكانيات العمل في منطقة القناة
ثالثا:
استمعوا إلينا في الساعة السابعة من كل يوم على موجه طولها (g) لتلقي التعليمات...
وفيما بعد أتضح أن الموجه (g) هي موجة راديو إسرائيل وأن السابعة هي الساعة السابعة صباحا وهو موعد برنامج منزلي يومي كانت المعلومات تصل عبره يوميا إلى الشبكة .. وعندما أذاع البرنامج طريقة "الكيك الإنجليزي" كانت هذه هي الإشارة لبدء العملية..!!
وفي يوم الأربعاء الثاني من يوليو 1954، أنفجرت فجأة ثلاثة صناديق في مبنى البريد الرئيسي في الاسكندرية ملحقين أضراراً طفيفة وعثرت السلطات المصرية على بعد الأدلة عبارة عن:
- علبة اسطوانية الشكل لنوع من المنظفات الصناعية كان شائعا في هذا الوقت أسمه "فيم".
- جراب نظارة يحمل أسم محل شهير في الإسكندرية يملكه أجنبي يدعي "مارون أياك".
وكان من تولى التحقيقات هو الصاغ ممدوح سالم وزير الداخلية فيما بعد ثم رئيس الوزراء ثم مساعد رئيس الجمهورية!
وبعد الفحص تبين أن العلبة الإسطوانية كانت تحتوى على مواد كيميائية وقطع صغيرة من الفوسفور الأحمر، ولأن الخسائر لم تكن بالضخامة الكافية فقد تجاهلت الصحافة المصرية الموضوع برمته.
وفي الرابع عشر من يوليو انفجرت قنبلة في المركز الثقافي الأمريكي (وكالة الإستعلامات الأمريكية) في الاسكندرية. وعثر في بقايا الحريق على جراب نظارة مماثل لذلك الذى عثر عليه في الحادث الأول، غير أن السلطات المصرية رأت أن الشبهات تنحصر حول الشيوعيين والأخوان المسلمين. وبرغم أن الصحافة لم تتجاهل الموضوع هذه المرة لكنها أشارت إلى الحريق بإعتباره ناتج عن "ماس كهربائي"!.
وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أنفجرت قنبلة آخرى في المركز الثقافي الأمريكي بالقاهرة وعثر على جرابين من نفس النوع يحتويان على بقايا مواد كيميائية.
وفي الثالث والعشرين من يوليو (الذكرى السنوية الثانية للثورة) كان من المفترض وضع متفجرات في محطة القطارات ومسرح ريفولي بالقاهرة وداري السينما (مترو وريو) في الاسكندرية، غير أن سوء الحظ لعب دوره وأشتعلت إحدى المتفجرات في جيب العميل المكلف بوضع المتفجرات بدار سينما ريو فأنقذه المارة ولسوء حظه تواجد رجل شرطة في المكان تشكك في تصرفاته فاصطحبه إلى المستشفى بدعوى إسعافه من أثار الحريق وهناك قال الأطباء أن جسم الشاب ملطخ بمسحوق فضي لامع وأن ثمة مسحوق مشابه في جراب نظاره يحمله في يده ورجح الأطباء أن يكون الاشتعال ناتج عن تفاعل كيميائي.
وبتفتيش الشاب عثر معه على قنبلة آخرى عليها أسم "مارون أياك" صاحب محل النظارات. وتم إعتقاله،
وقال أن أسمه فيليب ناتاسون يهودي الديانه وعمره 21 عام وجنسيته غير معروفه، وأعترف بأنه عضو في منظمة إرهابية هي المسئولة عن الحرائق.
وعثر في منزله على مصنع صغير للمفرقعات ومواد كيميائيه سريعة الإشتعال وقنابل حارقة جاهزة للإستخدام وأوراق تشرح طريقة صنع القنابل.
وبناء على أعترافات ناتاسون تم القبض على كل من:
فيكتور موين ليفي مصري الجنسية يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 21 عام مهندس زراعي.
روبير نسيم داسا مصري المولد يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 21 عاما يعمل في التجارة.
وأمام المحققين أصر الثلاثة على أنهم يعملون بشكل فردي دون محرضين أو ممولين، أم الأسباب فهي "حبهم لمصر ومساهمة في قضيتها الوطنية ولكي يعرف الإنجليز والأمريكان أنهم سيخرجون من مصر بالقوة والإرهاب!!".
وحينما سؤلوا: لماذا أحرقتم مبنى البريد وهو ملك المصريين .. لم يجدوا جوابا!
وقبل أن تنتهى التحقيقات جاء تقرير للمعمل الجنائي يثبت العثور على شرائح ميكروفيلم في منزل فيليب ناتاسون، وثبت فيما بعد أن هذه الشرائح دخلت مصر قادمة من باريس بالتتابع بأن لصقت على ظهور طوابع البريد!
ولأن الميكروفيلم كان أعجوبة هذا العصر وكان قاصرا فقط على أجهزة المخابرات وشبكات التجسس فقد بدأت شبهة التجسس تحوم حول العملية.
وبعد تكبير الشرائح، بوسائل بدائية، أتضح أنها تحتوى على سبع وثائق عن تركيب وأستعمال القنابل الحارقة إضافة إلى شفرة لاسلكي وأشياء آخرى.

فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا3)

وبمواصلة التحريات تم القبض على:
صمويل باخور عازار يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 24 عام مهندس وهو مؤسس خلية الإسكندرية وزعيمها لبعض الوقت قبل أن يتنازل عن الزعامة لفيكتور ليفي الذي يفوقه تدريبا.
ومن أعترافات عازار وصلت السلطات إلى ماير موحاس ذو الأصل البولندي وهو يهودي الجنسية عمره 22 عام يعمل كوسيط تجاري (مندوب مبيعات).
وكان أخطر ما أعترف به موحاس هو إشارته إلى جون دارلينج أو ابراهام دار الذى اتضح فيما بعد أنه قائد الشبكة ومؤسس فرعيها بالقاهرة والإسكندرية وأحد أخطر رجال المخابرات الإسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت.
كما كشف ميوحاس عن الطبيب اليهودي موسى ليتو وهو طبيب جراح وهو مسؤول فرع القاهرة، وتم القبض عليه ومن أعترفاته تم القبض على فيكتورين نينو الشهيرة بمارسيل وماكس بينيت وإيلي جاكوب ويوسف زعفران وسيزار يوسف كوهين وإيلي كوهين الجاسوس الشهير الذى أفرج عنه فيما بعد.
وأعدت النيابة قرار الإتهام كالتالي:
1- إبراهام دار (جون دارلينج) ضابط بالمخابرات الإسرائيلية – هارب – مؤسس التنظيم
2- بول فرانك – هارب – المشرف على التنظيم
3- ماكس بينيت حلقة الإتصال بين الخارج والداخل
4- صمويل عازار مدرس بهندسة الإسكندرية مسؤول خلية الإسكندرية في البداية
5- فيكتور مويز ليفي مسؤول خلية الإسكندرية عند القبض عليه
6- د. موسى ليتو مرزوق طبيب بالمستشفى الاسرائيلي مسؤول خلية القاهرة
7- فيكتورين نينو الشهيرة بمارسيل مسؤولة الاتصال بين خلايا التنظيم
8- ماير ميوحاس مسؤول التمويل في خلية الاسكندرية
9- فيليب هرمان ناتاسون عضو
10- روبير نسيم داسا عضو
11- إيلي جاكوب نعيم عضو
12- يوسف زعفران عضو
13- سيزار يوسف كوهين عضو
بعد الفضيحة
في أعقاب سقوط الشبكة في مصر وما صاحبها من دوي عالمي أصدر موشي ديان رئيس الأركان في ذلك الوقت قرارا بعزل مردخاي بن تسور من قيادة الوحدة 131 وتعيين يوسي هارئيل بدلا منه فما كان من الأخير الا أن اتخذ أحد أكثر القرارات غرابة في تاريخ المخابرات بأن استدعى جميع العملاء في البلاد العربية وأوقف جميع النشاطات.

المحاكمة:

في الحادي عشر من ديسمبر عام 1954 جرت محاكمة أفراد الشبكة في محكمة القاهرة العسكرية التي أصدرت أحكامها كالتالي:
الإعدام شنقا لموسى ليتو مرزوق وصمويل بخور عازار (تم تنفيذ الحكم في 31 يناير 1955).
الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة لفيكتور ليفي وفيليب هرمان ناتاسون.
الأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 سنة لفيكتورين نينو وروبير نسيم داسا.
الأشغال الشاقة لمدة 7 سنوات لماير يوسف زعفران وماير صمويل ميوحاس.
براءة إيلي جاكوب نعيم وسيزار يوسف كوهين.
مصادرة أجهزة اللاسلكي والأموال وسياراة ماكس بينيت.
وتجاهل الحكم ماكس بينت لأنه كان قد أنتحر في السجن!، وأعيدت جثته لاسرائيل بعد ذلك بأعوام.

فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا4)

في أعقاب المحاكمة حاولت إسرائيل استرضاء مصر للإفراج عن التنظيم بعد أن وصل الشارع الإسرائيلي الى مرحلة الغليان، والعجيب أن الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا اشتركتا في هذا الطلب فقد بعث الرئيس الأمريكي ايزنهاور برسالة شخصية الى الرئيس عبد الناصر يطلب الإفراج عن المحتجزين "لدوافع إنسانية" وبعث أنتوني إيدن وونستون تشرشل رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ومسؤولين فرنسيين بخطابات وطلبات مماثلة غير أنها جميعا قُوبلت بالرفض المطلق.
وقالت وكالة الأنباء الإسرائيلية وقتها أن "هذا الرفض يعد صفعة على أقفية حكام الغرب ويدل على أن مصر تمضي في طريقها غير عابئة بغير مصلحتها".
وفي 31 يناير 1955 تم تنفيذ حكمي الإعدام في موسى ليتو مرزوق (دُفن بمقابر اليهود بالبساتين) وصمويل بخور عازار (دُفن بمقابر اليهود بالإسكندرية) وعلى الفور أعلنهما موشي شاريت "شهداء".. ووقف أعضاء الكنيست حددا على وفاتهما وأعلن في اليوم التالي الحداد الرسمي ونكست الأعلام الإسرائيلية وخرجت الصحف بدون ألوان وأطلق أسما الجاسوسين على شوارع بئر سبع.
وأستمرت الفضيحة في إسرائيل..
فقد أتضح أن موشي شاريت رئيس الوزراء لم يكن على علم بالعملية على الإطلاق!، وكان لابد من كبش فداء وأتجهت الأنظار الى بنحاس لافون وزير الدفاع الذى أنكر معرفته بأى عملية تحمل أسم "سوزانا"! .. وتم التحقيق معه لكن التحقيق لم يسفر عن شئ.
وأستقال بنحاس لافون من منصبه مجبرا وعاد بن جوريون من جديد لتسلمه، كما عزل بنيامين جيلبي مسئول شعبة المخابرات العسكرية ليحل محله نائبه هركافي.
وفي بداية عام 1968 تم الافراج عن سجناء القضية ضمن صفقة تبادل للأسرى مع مصر في أعقاب نكسة يونيو.
وأستقبلوا في إسرائيل "إستقبال الأبطال" وحضرت رئيسة الوزراء الإسرائيلية جولدا مائير بنفسها حفل زفاف مرسيل نينو بصحبة وزير الدفاع موشي ديان ورئيس الأركان.
وتم تعيين معظم هؤلاء الجواسيس في الجيش الإسرائيلي كوسيلة مضمونة لمنعهم من التحدث بشأن القضية.
وبعد 20 سنة من أحداث عملية سوزانا ظهرت مارسيل نينو وروبير داسا ويوسف زعفران للمرة الأولى على شاشة التلفزيون الإسرائيلي وهاجموا الحكومات الإسرائيلية التى لم تكلف نفسها عناء البحث عن طريقة للإفراج عنهم!!.​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخ النهيسى


----------



## جارجيوس (9 مارس 2010)

اعذروني يا اخوتي لاني لن استطيع المشاركه معكم في المسابقه و ذلك بسبب ظروف خاصه​
*و كل الشكر للاخ كليمو و الاخت جيلان على جهودهم الطيبه*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

*جارجيوس

ولا يهمك يا باشا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## zezza (9 مارس 2010)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
اله واحد 
امين

من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟
جمشيد بن محمود بن مسعود


- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟ كنت قريتها قبل كدة فى المنتدى تقريبا اسمها جان ... و كانت مكرزة خدمتها لعلاج مصابيين الحروب و كانت هة النواه  لفكرة الصليب الاحمر 
مش عارفة بقى اسمها جان ايه

- الديناميت ؟الفريد نوبل
- القنبلة الذرية ؟ فرانك سبيدنج 


2
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟ الصينيون

- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟  محمد على "" عصر الدولة العثمانية ""

- من هو محرر العبيد ؟أبراهام لنكولن

- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟ عمر بن العاص


3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟  الراديوم المشع خطير .. اكيد ماتت بسبب من كتر التعرض ليه و الله اعلم 

- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟  مات موتة ربنا .طبيعى يعنى .. بعد ما الملك نفاه 


4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟ سفاح الثورة الفرنسية

- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟ نميم



5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟اللى صمم اسمه ايفل..... غوستاف إيفل
- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟تقريبا بسبب الحرب الاهلية فى المانيا و منع الهجرة من الشمال للجنوب علشان المشاكل السياسية  القديمة... و السعى لتقسيم المانيا




6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟ برضه علشان اللى اخترعه اسنه ديزل ..... رودولف ديزل
- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟ كان بيحب امراءة الخليفة الاموى و كشفت هذه العلاقة فامر بوضعه فى صندوق و دفن حيا .. 

7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟   المراءة  التخينة  السمينة
- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟ الحسناء اتت
- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟ بلاد  السمر – اصحاب البشرة السمراء _


8- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر )
الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي
- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟ فيكتوريا !!!!!!!



9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء
بسبب قوة الجذب بين الارض و الشمس على ما اعتقد

س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك؟.. مكان ما النيزك يقع ههههههههههههه

هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟
ما اعتقدش ... اذا كانت الشمس بتصغر كل ثانية يبقى الكون هيكبر ليه 


10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟هى المياه العميقة التى تجرى بين الجبال و الهضاب
س
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟ سرعة الرياح 
س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟  اى منطقة على حافة القارات بيبقى فيها مياه ضحلة ... مش عميقة يعنى بتسمى بالافريز القارى 
و متهيألى هى دى المكان اللى بنعوم فيه 


11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار اعتقد yes
العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟ noمالوهش جذور

12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟ الكلوكوز و الالياف 
س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟اللشمانيا ....بيجى من قرص الناموس 
س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟كلوريد الصوديوم NACL


اكيد 3/4 الاجابة غلط هههههه بس يكفى شرف المحاولة 
شكرا جيجى و كليموووووو 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


​


----------



## Mason (9 مارس 2010)

_مسابقة جميلة جدا _
_والفكرة اجمل مستر كليمو_
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
*
*[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]الكسر العشرى ؟
جمشيد بن محمود بن مسعود الملقب بغياث الدين
[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟دونان[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]الديناميت ؟الفريد نوبل[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]القنبلة الذرية ؟مانهاتن ولكن الفكرة والنظرية كانت لاينشتاين[FONT=&quot]

2
- [/FONT]من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟*

*المصريين القدماء اول من كتب على ورق البردى*

*ولكن الصينيون هم اخترعوا عجينة الورق وكتبوا عليه[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟*

*محمد على[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]من هو محرر العبيد ؟*

*أبراهام لنكولن(Abraham Lincoln) ؛ الرئيس السادس عشر للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية،[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟*

*نابليون بونابرت[FONT=&quot]

3
- [/FONT]كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟*

*ماتت بالراديوم المشع[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]مات غريق لأنة رمى نفسة فى البحر[FONT=&quot]
4
- [/FONT]بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟*

*السفاح[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]نمير[FONT=&quot]
5
- [/FONT]لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟*

*نسبة لمصممه غوستاف إيفل*

*[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]لمنع هذه الهجرة، وقبل بناء السور أو الجدار ، كانت القوات الألمانية الشرقية تراقب وتفحص التحركات على الطرق المؤدية إلى غرب برلين [FONT=&quot]
6
- [/FONT]لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟*

*سمّي محرك الديزل على اسم رودلف ديزل، المهندس الألماني الذي اخترعه.[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟*

*لحبه من زوجة امير المؤمنين فوجده فى صندوق عندها *

*فاخد الصندوق ووضعه فى حفرة وردم عليه *

*[FONT=&quot]

7
- [/FONT]ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟*

*تعني المراءة السمينه البيضاء يقال امراه عبلة اي تامه الخلق العبلاء هي الصخرة البيضاء الصلبه[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟*

*كلمة مصرية ... تعني الجميلة[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟*

*تعني (( بلاد السمر ))*

*[FONT=&quot]
8

- [/FONT]من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر*

*معاوية بن ابى شفيان باين[FONT=&quot]
- [/FONT]من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟*

*اليزابيث الاولى ملكة بريطاني[FONT=&quot]

9-[/FONT]كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء*

*تقريبا لانه خاج نطاق الجاذبية*





*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]س-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*

*مش متاكدة بس ممكن ان النيزك لما بتخبط بيتحلل مواده لمكونات معينة ولما تكثر المادة دى بيكون ده مكان وقوع النيزك*

*زى السائل الاسود والكبريت وكدة *

*وكمان اكيد لما النيزك بيقع بيعمل حفرة كبيرة*

*اهه مكانها بقى [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]لا اكيد ايه اللى حيصغره[FONT=&quot]
10-
[/FONT]هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟*

*غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟*

*حركه المد والجزر الناتجه عن قوى الجذب بين الارض والقمر*

*وكمان الرياح[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]عندما نسير على شاطئ البحر باتجاه المحيط فنحن نسير فوق الأفاريز القاري. الأفريز القاري هو سلسلة صخرية تحت الماء تلف حول شاطئ القارة وتصل إلى عمق يتراوح بين 395- 1180 قدماً. بعد ذلك ينحدر البحر بقوة باتجاه قعر المحيط.[FONT=&quot]
11-
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]الطحالب هل لديها ازهار*

*نعم[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]نعم[FONT=&quot]
12
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟*

*الفلافينودات*

*س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟*

*هو مرض جلدي واسمه كذالك اليشمانيا ويسمى ايضا حبة الشرق او حبة حلب او حبة أريحا اوحبة دلهي .قد يؤدي إلى الموت خاصة في ظل انعدام التدابير الطبية ونقص الأدوية[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]لو قصدك مصطلح هو كلوريد الصوديوم  [FONT=&quot]nacl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

13
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟*

*مش عارفة الحقيقة*



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني[FONT=&quot]..
[/FONT]وكيف انتهى؟؟؟*

*ياماموتو*

*انتهت بانفجار البارجة اريزونا وزحف الطائرات اليابنية على[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]س[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟*

*دى اشهر عملية استخبارت وكانت من اسرائيل تتجسس على مصر ولكن فشلت*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2010)

*اسئلة صعبو كتير
وفيها معلومات جميلة اوى
ميرسى لك يا جى جى انتى وكليمووووووووو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

تم  اخفاء مشاركة الاخت زيزا


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

تم  اخفاء مشاركة الاخت ديدي


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _مسابقة جميلة جدا _
> _والفكرة اجمل مستر كليمو_
> _ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم_​




اهلاً يا نورت

نتمنى انك تشاركي المرة التانية

ولو عايزة الحلول مسبقا
حاضرين
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (9 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اهلاً يا نورت
> 
> نتمنى انك تشاركي المرة التانية
> 
> ...


 

اهلا بيك كليمو 
ان شاء الله بشارك المرة القادمة 
وبالنسبة للحلول صدقنى ما شفتها 
وعلى فكرة بعد اعلان الفايزين فى المسابقة اللى فاتت 
دخلت اشوف اسئلة جديدة  وجد الموضوع مغلق 

بس أبقوا اسئلوا اسئلة سهلة عن كدا شوى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

اول سؤال من هو مخترع الكسور العشرية هو هو "جمشيد بن مسعود بن محمود الكاشي" ويعرف باسم "غيَّاث الدين ولد جمشيد" ولد في مدينة كاشان في إيران في أواخر القرن الثامن الهجري وتوفي عام 839هـ ، انتقل من كاشان إلى سمرقند قبل وفاته بعشرين عاماً، له العديد من الإسهامات أهمها ابتكار الكسور العشرية واختراع الآلة الحاسبة. 


ثاني سؤال :كلارا بارتون

مخترع الديناميت : ألفريد نوبل
مخترع القنبلة الذرية : روبرت أبنهايمر


السؤال الثاني : أول من استخدم ورق الكتابة هم المصريين
السؤال الثاني : من هو الذي انشأ قناطر على النيل متوقع هذا الجواب : 
.
وقد أنشأ الفلاحون المصريون في عهد محمد علي قناطر عديدة علي الترع , وأهمها : 

1 – القنطرة الكبرى بالزقازيق .

2 – قناطر المسلمية , وبحر مشتول وفاقوس ( بالشرقية ) .

3 – قناطر المحمودية في ( البحيرة ) .

4 – قناطر السنطة والراهبين , ودميرة , وتيرة , وبِيَلة في



النيل


السؤال الثالث : محرر العبيد ابراهام لينكولن 
وقد عاش ابرهام لنكولن قصة حب من جانب واحد عندما أحب فتاة اسمها آن رتلدج، وتقدم لخطبتها عام 1935 ولكن هذه الفتاة ماتت بعد خطبته لها بعدة شهور مما ترك في نفسه أثرا عميقا حزينا لازمه فترة طويلة من حياته، ولكن تزوج عام 1842 من ماري تود ولم يكن هذا الزواج عن حب، وربما كان حبه للقائد والسياسة جعلاه يعيش لهما.
وكان من هموم لنكولن ان يتم اتحاد الولايات المختلفة وان يلغي الرقيق.. فكان يحز في نفسه ان يري الرجال والنساء والاطفال يباعون في سوق الرقيق وكان يقول:
: لو كان في مقدوري ان أوقف كل ذلك لاوقفه فورا وبمنتهي العنف.
عندما أقام في مدينة­ نيو اورلينز، حدثت له حادثة تنم علي شخصيته وقدرته علي ضبط النفس وعلي التحدي في نفس الوقت.. فقد كان في هذه المدينة جماعة من الشبان يرأسهم (جاك ارمسترونج) وكان مشهورا بشجاعته وممارسته للمصارعة، وطلب هؤلاء الشباب من ابرهام لينكولن مصارعة ارمسترنج، وحتي لايتهم بالجبن قرر منازلة الخصم، وصرعه وانتصر عليه، وعندما حاول انصار الخصم مهاجمته أعلن لهم أنه سوف يهزمهم جميعا، إلا ان ارمسترونج عندما آفاق من صدمة الهزيمة أعلن احقية لنكولن في النصر وأصبح صديقا له!!
السؤال الذي بعده من هو الذي لقب برجل الأقدار : نابليون بونابرت الذي هزم في معركة واترلو
السؤال : كيف ماتت مدام كوري :أنشات مدام كوري معهد الراديوم، ومعملاً للأبحاث البيولوجية لدراسة مرض السرطان. وفي عام 1934 توفيت بسبب التأثر بإشعاعات الراديوم، وهو نفس الإشعاع الذي نالت عنه جائزتي نوبل. وذلك بسبب تعرضها لجرعات هائلة منه دون إجراءات وقاية. 

قال عنها أينشتاين: (إن ماري كوري من بين جميع المشهورين هي وحدها التي لم يفسدها المجد). 

السؤال الذي بعده : بأي طريقة مات الفيلسوف ارسطو
*كان أرسطو ديموقراطيا أكثر مما يجب ( هذه وجهة نظر الملك الشاب ).*
*و لذللك فقد أعدم الملك أحد أقارب أرسطو ، و ضايقه ذلك كثيرا ، و لما قامت ثورة ضد الإسكندر الأكبر ، اتهموا أرسطو بأنه ملحد ، و لما مات الإسكندر تذكر أرسطو ما الذى لحق بالفيلسوف العظيم سقراط قبل ذلك بستة و عشرين عاما عندما حكم عليه بالموت بالسم.... و هرب أرسطو قائلا : لن أسمح لأثينا أن ترتكب خطيئة ثانية ضد الفلسفة !*

*ومات *

بماذا لقب روبسبير لقب بالخطيب صاحب الخطب الرنانة التي اهاجت الشعب واثارت مشاعره
بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟؟ النميم

لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟
*نبذة تاريخية*
لقد صمم هذا البرج من قبل المهندس الفرنسي *(الكسندر غوستاف إيفل)*
وسمي البرج على اسمه الخاص،
ولكي يبقى البرج مدخلا مميزا للمعرض الدولي 1889م في باريس،
حيث اظهر القدرة التقنية الفرنسية آنذاك،
وقد بلغت تكلفة المشروع وقت الانشاء حوالي 7,800,000 فرنك ذهبي فرنسي.
عام 1964م تم تسجيل البرج على لائحة الآثار التاريخية لمدينة باريس.​
-

لماذا سمي محرك ديزل بهذا الاسم ؟؟
رودولف كريستيان كارل ديزل Rudolf Christian Karl Diesel (ولد في 18 مارس 1858 في باريس و توفي في 29 سبتمبر 1913) كان مهندس و ميكانيكي ألماني، يعتبر مخترع محرك ديزل الذي سمي باسمه. قام رودولف بتطوير آلة متحركة تستخدم الزيت وقودا لها. وغالبا ما يفضَّل محرك ديزل على محرك البترول بسبب سهولة التصميم وتوفير الوقود. ولقد زاد كثيرا من فعالية الصناعة والنقل

لماذا دفن الشاعر حيا" ربما هذه الاجابة
قصتة مع ام البنين لم تكتب الا في العصر العباسي ويبدو ان موجة الفتح دفعة بوضاح إلى الشام ولكنة ضل يحن إلى روضة ابت بالشام نفسي ان تطيبا تذكرت المنازل والحبيبا تذكرت المنازل من شعوب وحيا أصبحو قطعو شعوبا وضاح وام البنين كما ورد ت في بعض المراجع ام البنين هي بنت عدالعزيز بن مروان وزوجة الوليد بن عبد الملك – الخليفة الاموي – وكانت جميلة فاستاذ نت زوجها للحج فاذن لها ولما بلغت مكة كن سافرات يتعرضن لشعراء الغزل من اهل الحجاز - هي وجواريها الحسان – وكان الوليد قد توعد من تغزل بزوجتة أو جواريها ولكنها – كما يقول الدكتور طة حسين في كتابة حديث الربعاء الجزء الأول - كانت تريد ان يتغزل بها الشعراء كما تغزلوا باخت زوجها فاطمة بنت عبد الملك امراة عمر بن عبد العزيز وكما تغزلو بسكينة بنت الحسين وكما تغزلو ببنت معاوية من قبل وكما كانوا يتغزلون بكل شريفة وجميلة وردت مكة فطلبت إلى كثيرعزة ووضاح ان يذكراها فاما كثير فخاف الخليفة ولكنة ذكر إحدى جواريها تدعى غاضرة اما وضاح فتغزل بام البنين فحبت وضاح وحبها وطلبت منة ان يتبعها إلى الشام كما يذ كر اكرم الرافعي في قصة وضاح تحت سلسلة افاق عربية طبعة 1960 تبعها وضاح ومدح زوجهاامير المؤمنين الوليد بن عبد الملك حسب نصيحة حبيبتة ام البنين ووعدها انها ستعمل على حمايتة ورفعة شانة فقربة زوجها واكرمة علية القوم وكان يتردد على مخدع (غرفة نوم) ام البنين وكان جميلا حتى تعلق بة وبشعرة بنات ونساء رجال الديوان وبداو يتربصون بة - حسب ما تذ كر الرواية - ويذ كر الدكتور طة حسين ان الوليد اهدى جواهر اعجتبة وارسلها مع أحد الخدم ود خل الخادم فراى عندها وضاح فاسرعت ووضعت وضاح في الصند وق والخادم يرى ثم اخذ ت الجواهر من الخادم فطمع الخادم وطلب أحد ى هذ ة الجواهر فابت علية وسبتة فانصرف غاضبا واخبر الخليفة بما راى فاظهر الخليفة تكذ يبة وامر بقتلة ثم نهض من فورة ود خل على الملكة فاذا بها تتمشط فجلس على الصندوق الذ ي وصفة له الخادم وطلب منها ان تعطية ذ لك الصند وق فلم تستطع الرفض فاخذ ة إلى مجلسة وامر بحفر بئر في هذا المجلس والقى الصند وق في هذ ة البئر ثم د فنها بالتراب وسوى بها الأرض ورد البساط فوقها كما كان واختفى وضاح

كلمة عبلة تعني المراه السمينه البيضاء
يقال امراه عبلة اي تامه الخلق 
العبلاء هي الصخرة البيضاء الصلبه .... 

_مامعنى_ كلمة _نفرتيتى_؟ كلمة مصرية تعني الجميلة المرأة الجميلة الجميله الملكة 
_نفرتيتي_ والتي يعنى أسمها "الجميلة أتت" تعتبر أجمل إمرأة على مر التاريخ 

ليبيا : _معنى_ كلمة _ليبيا_ شو هوا؟ الدولة العربية الليبية أقصد اسم _ليبيا_ اتى من قبائل 
الليبو التى كانت تسكن اجزاء من _ليبيا_ فى العصور القديمة _ليبيا_ تعني باب افريقيا

قال العبارة : قد اعذر من انذر : معاوية بن أبي سفيان

تعريف الزقاق البحري ؟؟؟؟

غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.

هل الكون يكبر ؟؟؟

نعم الكون في توسع مستمر حسب ما يقول العلمااء
لكن توجد ما يسمى بالتقوب السودااء التي تعمل ضد التوسع أي تجمع

لماذا يتحرك الموج للاجابة ؟؟
طبيعه وخصائص كل : من الامواج وكيف تحدث الموجه و عن التيارات البحريه ومسبباتها وعن الاملاح في البحار ومصادرها : الأمواج : تتكون الأمواج بفعل الرياح التي تهب على سطح الماء وتجعله مطربا مكون الأمواج . بعد هدوء الرياح أو انتظام سرعتها سرعان ما تتحول الأمواج إلى أمواج منتظمة . وعندا تريد أن توصف الأمواج يجب عليك أن تأخذ في الاعتبار : ارتفاعها – طولها – مدتها .الارتفاع هو المسافة الراسية من مستوى سطح البحر إلى قمة الموجة .أما طول الموجة هي المسافة بين كل موجة و أخرى .آما مدتها هو الزمن الذي تستغرقه مرور قمتين متتاليتين بنقطة ثابتة . وعندما تدفع الرياح سطح الماء مكون الأمواج فان شكل الموجه هو الذي يتحرك بينما جزيئات الماء تكاد لا تنتقل مع الموجة . أما في حالة نهاية الموجة فان جزيئات الماء تأخذ شكل دوائر بفعل ان**ار قمة الموجة .في المناطق العميقة يكون ارتفاع الموج اكبر منه على الساحل وكلما ازداد العمق كلما قل تأثير الموج والموج يؤثر ( بالحركة ) على عمق مرة ونصف ارتفاع الموجة .الزلازل والبراكين في قاع المحيط وتكون أمواج كبيرة جدا ومدمرة قد يصل ارتفاع هذه الموجة ( في حالة الزلازل ) إلى 75 قدم وتكون من القوه أن تحرك حاجز خرساني يبلغ وزنة 2500 طن . وتنتقل الأمواج من أماكن بعيدة جدا من الشاطئ وتتحطم أو تنتهي هذه الأمواج على الشاطئ أو إذا صادفت الموجة جسم مغمور وقريب من السطح فإنها تتحطم الموجة وتتحول إلى **د ابيض اللون بتفكك جزيئات الماء من شدة ارتطامها بالصخور . لقد نجح الإنسان في استغلال طاقة حركة الموج لتوليد الطاقة لكن لم تتوسع هذه الطريقة لتكاليفها الباهظة . الأمواج خطر على المراكب والسباحين والغواصين وتكون محببة لدى البعض لممارسة رياضة التزلج على الماء أو رياضة القوارب الشراعية . التيارات : عندما تجري المياه كالنهر تسمى هذه الحركة ( التيار ) وتتراوح قوة التيارات ما بين المحسوس إلى القوي جدا بعض هذه التيارات سطحية والآخر سفلية التي بينتها الدراسات الحديثة إن التيارات ليست بالبساطة التي تظهرها الخرائط البحرية بل يوجد تيارات مضادة لتيارات السطح على أعماق مختلفة ويأخذ اتجاهات أفقية أو عمودية ولمسافة طويلة .ولقد تبين بعد دراسة أحد التيارات السفلية في المحيط الأطلسي انه يتجه إلى عمق 9 آلاف قدم وقدر عرض هذا التيار 75 ميلا أما سرعته فقدرة ب8 أميال / ساعة . واكتشف تيار آخر في المحيط الهادي يقدر عرضة ب2500 ميل على عمق 200 قدم تحت المحيط .ويوجد الكثير من هذا النوع من التيارات لم يتم التعرف عليه في شتى بحار العالم .ومن أعجاز القران الكريم شرح وبشكل واضح أن هناك نوعان من الموج بعضها فوق بعض والعلماء لم يكتشفوها إلا ألان و يا سبحان الله . قال الله تعالى ( أو كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوقه سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض إذا اخرج يده لم يكد يراها و من لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور ) . وتعددت فوائد هذه التيارات في موازنة ومعادلة كل من درجات الحرارة والملوحة في مياه المحيط والبحار وتعتبر التيارات وسيلة نقل المواد الغذائية مثل ( البلانكتون ) إلى أماكن أخرى .إن حركة التيارات تساعد على تبخير المياه التي ترطب الهواء وتكون السحب . كذلك تساعد التيارات متمثلة في المد والجزر على تشكيل السواحل ونقل الرواسب إلى القاع . أما أسباب التيارات بنوعيها السطحية و السفلية : 1- قوة الطرد المركزية ودوران الأرض حول محورها : هذه القوه الطبيعية تولد التيارات الدائمة في وسط المحيطات على شكل دوائر كبيرة جدا تقدر بعرض المحيط . تدور هذه التيارات باتجاه عقارب الساعة في شمال منتصف الكرة الأرضية وتدور ع** اتجاه عقارب الساعة في الجنوب من منتصف الكرة الأرضية.تستفيد السفن من التيارات السطحية وتسير مع اتجاهه لتصل في وقت اقصر وبوقود اقل . 2- المد و الجزر : ممكن ملاحظة المد والجزر من الشاطئ وذلك بارتفاع أو انحسار منسوب مياه البحر إلى حد يمكن مشاهدة الصخور المرجانية التي تصحبها رائحة كريهة . ويحدث المد والجزر كل 12 ساعة و 21 دقيقة . ويحدث المد والجزر بتأثير من جا**ية القمر وذلك بقربه أو بعدة عن الكرة الأرضية وكذلك عندما يكون القمر بدرا أو محاق يحدث آدني مد و آدني جزر والع** صحيح . كثير من الأسماك تخرج من الأعماق إلى الشاطئ أثناء فترة المد وتعود إلى القاع قبل نهاية الجزر . أثناء المد والجزر يحصل نحت لصخور الشاطئ و إذابة الأملاح وسحبها مع الأوحال والطين إلى البحر والمحيط ويصبح المد أو الجزر خطرا حقيقيا في الممرات الضيقة لمداخل الخلجان وسوف تلاحظ القوارب تسير بصعوبة جدا في حالة مضادة التيار . 3- اختلاف درجات الحرارة : تسخن الشمس سطح المحيطات والبحار وبسبب اختلاف درجات الحرارة بين السطح وبين القاع البارد تنشأ تيارات الحمل من اسفل القاع إلى السطح والع** صحيح . 4- الرياح : تلعب الرياح دورا كبيرا في حركة التيارات والأمواج . حينما تهب الرياح على سطح واسع من البحر فإنها تكون تيارات متفاوتة القوة ومختلفة الأشكال وذلك على حسب قوة الرياح أو الأعاصير . اما اخطر التيارات :  التيار الشاق هو شكل من أشكال التيارات تتحول فيه طاقة الموج إلى تيار قوي ومعا** للاتجاه وتحدث في السواحل حيث تنتهي الأمواج وتتحطم وتتحول إلى تيارات والتيار الشاق له أماكن معروفة وهى عبارة عن تجويفات في جدار منطقة ان**ار الأمواج وطبيعة الارض وهو خطرة جدا وسجلت اكثر حوادث غرق السباحين بهذا التيار . ويمكن مشاهدته والتعرف عليه من الشاطئ يحدث التيار أثناء حركة الموج ... مصادر الأملاح إن جميع المحيطات والبحار تحتوي على أملاح لا كن تتفاوت درجة ملوحتها عن بعض . ويعتقد العلماء آن سبب وجود الأملاح هو مياه الأنهار التي تذيب الأملاح من اليابسة وتصبه في المحيطات .ويعتقد انه يوجد كتل من الملح الصلب في قاع المحيط . بعد هذه الافتراضات لازال العلماء في حيره من أمرهم من مصادر هذه الأملاح . وفي اعتقادي إن العلماء ذهبوا بعيدا بأفكارهم بالبحث عن مصادر ملوحة البحار . لقد قال تعالى ( هو الذي مرج البحرين هذا ع** وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخ وحجر محجورا ) . وتتراوح نسبة الملوحة في مختلف المحيطات والبحار من 33 – 38 جرام لكل لتر . آما اكثر عناصر الأملاح تواجدا في مياه المحيطات والبحار هو ملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) إضافة إلى المغنيسيوم والكبريت والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم و البروم والسليكون والنيتروجين والفسفور والحديد والنحاس والمنجنيز وتعتبر هذه الأملاح والمعادن من أهم مصادر الغذاء للكائنات البحرية . المحيط المتجمد الشمالي يحتوي على اقل نسبة من الأملاح وتقدر نسبتها 1 % . أما أعلى نسبة ملوحة سجلت 33 % في بحيرة ( فان ) التركية . ثم البحر الميت تتراوح نسبة ملوحته30 % . أما نسبة ملوحة البحر الأحمر تقدر 5 % . عندما تكون مياه المحيط أو البحر هي المادة الخام للتصنيع ماذا تستخرج منها ؟ على سبيل المثال تحصل الولايات المتحدة على كل ما يلزمها من المغنيسيوم و نسبة 80 % من عنصر البروم و الكلور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم و الكالسيوم . ويقال أن هناك 25 طن من الذهب في كل ميل مكعب من مياه البحر أما ألمانيا لها باع طويل في عملية استخلاص الذهب من مياه البحر . أضف إلى ذلك يميز ماء ا لبحر بعلاج الكثير من الأمراض الجلدية . وتستطيع مياه البحر أن تحفظ صيد الأسماك والإصابات والجروح افضل لو تعرضت للهواء

هل الطحالب لها ازهار؟؟
تعتبر الطحالب الخضراء أكبر أقسام الطحالب وتحتوي على حوالي 7500 نوعاً وتتنوع هذه الطحالب في شكلها فمنها ما هو مجهري وحيد الخلية ومنها ما يكون في شكل خيطي أو على هيئة شبكة من الأنابيب على سطح الماء وبعضها يكون على شكل مستعمرات. 
كما توجد أنواع من الطحالب الخضراء وحيدة الخلية تنمو على هيئة بقع خضراء على قلف الأشجار أو على ظهور السلاحف أو تنمو بغزارة على فرو بعض حيوانات الغابة وتحتوي جميعها على حاملات أصباغ بها مادة الكلورفيل الخضراء الهامة لعملية البناء الضوئي وتكوين الغذاء ، والمادة الغذائية المختزنة هي النشا وتترسب علي هيئة طبقات مكونة المراكز النشوية (Pyrenoids) ومن أمثلتها طحالب الكلاميدوموناس وفولفكس وسبيروجيرا 
الطحالب كائنات ابسط كثيرا من النباتات وهى كثيرة ومنتوعة فكل نوع له درجات حرارة مثلى له ينمو بها ويطغى بها على غيرة توجد جراثيم الطحالب فى كل مكان وعندما تبدأ الظروف فى التحسن والبيئة تناسب النوع يبدأ بالنمو اسريع الخضرى 
يتكون الطحلب من خلية واحدة كروية إلى بيضاوية إلى كمثرية الشكل ، جدارها غير سليلوزي يتكون من وحدات من الجليكوبروتين glycoprotein . تحتوي كثير من أنواعها على بلاستيدة كأسية الشكل ، وفي بعض الأنواع تكون البلاستيدة نجمية الشكل . وقد يوجد عادة بيرينويد واحد منغمس في البلاستيدة ، وقد يوجد أكثر من بيرينويد واحد منغمس في البلاستيدة ، وقد يوجد أكثر من بيرينويد ، وقد لايوجد بتاتا . كما يوجد عادة بالسيتوبلازم فراغان منقبضان عند قاعدتي كل سوط . وتوجد بقعة عينية في موضع ثابت يتوقف على النوع . وتتركب البقعة العينية من عدسة شفافة محدبة الوجهين ، ويوجد بأحد وجهيها صفيحة مقعرة ملونة . وتوجد بكل خلية نواة واحدة ، تشاهد في تجويف البلاستيدة في حالة الأنواع ذات البلاستيدة الكأسية الشكل

المادة التي يحتويها العنب ؟؟
كثرة النسيان تسبب مشكلة كثيرة وخصوصا مع كثرة ضغط الحياة

و العمل و الدراسة ، قد قرأت أخيرا بعض من الوصفات الغذائية

التي تساعد علي تنشيط الذاكرة فأحببت أن أنقلها لكم وهي كالتالي :



1* تناول عصير العنب حيث أظهرت دراسة جديدة ان عصير العنب

قد يحسن الذاكرة قصيرة الأمد، ويساعد على تذكر الأشياء والأحداث

بوضوح. لاحتوائه على أعلى مستويات من المواد المضادة للأكسدة

أكثر من أي نوع آخر من الفواكه والخضراوات. ( ممكن أن يكون يوم

عصير جزر طازج جدا ممتاز حيث يعمل هذا العصير على تنظيف الدم

من السموم فستشعر بالراحة وذهاب الخمول والكسل ) .. صدقوني مفيدة

لا اعلم اذا هذه هي الاجابة تبع حبة بغداد ؟؟؟
تعريف المرض :مرض طفيلي مشترك يصيب الكلاب و القوارض البرية و الإنسان و يتميز بأعراض جلدية وآفات حشوية .
أسماء مرادفة :القرحة الشرقية (Orient sore) حبة حلب (Aleppo boil) قرحة بغداد(Baghdad sore) قرحة دلهي(Delhi sore) .
المسبب :
طفيلي الليشمانية وحيد خلية protozoa إجباري التطفل داخل الخلايا الحية حيث يتطفل على خلايا البالعات الكبيرة و البالعات وحيدة النواة. و يتبع تصنيفها الموقع التالي من المملكة الحيوانية .

من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟
ضربته اليابان وكان ذلك سببا رئيسيا لدخول الولايات المتحدة الحرب العالمية الثانية


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الاسئلة صعبة جدددداااا" انا تعقدت ههههههههههههههههه التوبة ...يا اما تسهلوها ..يا اما خلاص هذه آخر مشاركة 
حتى الغوغل لم يعرف معظمها بدها كتب ومراجع ومين فاضي .. يا دوب عرفت بعضها واتمنى اللي عرفته يكون صحيح 
شاركت كما وعدت ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

عزيزي كليمو  ممكن اعرف يعني ايه الاعضاء المميزين - يارب انا اكوي مميزه


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> الاسئلة صعبة جدددداااا" انا تعقدت ههههههههههههههههه التوبة ...يا اما تسهلوها ..يا اما خلاص هذه آخر مشاركة
> حتى الغوغل لم يعرف معظمها بدها كتب ومراجع ومين فاضي .. يا دوب عرفت بعضها واتمنى اللي عرفته يكون صحيح
> شاركت كما وعدت ههههههههه



*ههههههههههه
مبسوطين بمشاركتك 
بس انا جمعت كل الايجابات بمشاركة واحدة
وتم اخفائها حتى اعلان النتيجة ميرسى يا سكر*


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة العضوة انى بل


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> عزيزي كليمو  ممكن اعرف يعني ايه الاعضاء المميزين - يارب انا اكوي مميزه



*كلمة المميز للفائز
لكن مافيش شرط للاشتراك فى المسابقة اكتر من انزال موضوع على الاقل فى القسم وحل الاسئلة صحيحة

نتمنى نشوف مشاركتك هذا الاسبوع*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذ كليمو على المسابقة

بس نفسى اعرف اخر ميعاد لكتابة الحل ؟
​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 مارس 2010)

موضع حلو وفكره جميله  اوى
ربنايباركك 
بس انا شفت انهارد 
ياريت تعرفونى اخر معاد للجواب امته
​


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> شكرا استاذ كليمو على المسابقة
> 
> بس نفسى اعرف اخر ميعاد لكتابة الحل ؟
> ​





منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضع حلو وفكره جميله  اوى
> ربنايباركك
> بس انا شفت انهارد
> ياريت تعرفونى اخر معاد للجواب امته
> ​



*تقدروا تجاوبوا اليوم لسة الفرصة مُتاحة  *


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> شكرا استاذ كليمو على المسابقة
> 
> بس نفسى اعرف اخر ميعاد لكتابة الحل ؟
> ​



عادة من بدئها 4 ايام

حتى نفسح للجميع المشاركة


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضع حلو وفكره جميله  اوى
> ربنايباركك
> بس انا شفت انهارد
> ياريت تعرفونى اخر معاد للجواب امته
> ​



غداء المساء تعلن النتيجة

اللي عايز يشارك عنه وقت اليو وغدااااااااااا


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 مارس 2010)

1- مخترع الكسر العشري هو: جمشيد بن مسعود

2- وان القدماء المصرين هم اول من عرف الورق وصنعه عن طريق نبات البردي. ... كان الناس قبل ظهور صناعة الورق يستعملون للكتابة : الجلد أو ورق البردي

3- توفيت مدام كورى نتيجة تسمم الإشعاع

4-   لقب روبسبير بسفاح الثورة الفرنسية

5- سمى برج ايفل بهذا الأسم نسبة لمصممه غوستاف إيفل

6- سمّي محرك الديزل على اسم رودلف ديزل، المهندس الألماني الذي اخترعه

7-  كلمة عبلة تعني المراءة السمينه البيضاء يقال امراه عبلة اي تامه الخلق

8- قال لقد اعذر من انذر مـــعـــاويـــه بــن أبــي ســفــيــان

9- نعم الكون يكبر حسب ما تقولة الابحاث العلمية وان الكون فى تمدد مستمر

10- غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.

11- الطحاب ليست لديها أزهار أو بذور أوحبوب لقاح وأنها تتكاثر بطرق مختلفة

12- ؟ يحتوى العنب على ؟ الكلوكوز و الالياف

13- هي عملية سرية إسرائيلية فاشلة كانت تعرف بعملية سوزانا كان من المفترض أن تتم في مصر، عن طريق تفجير أهداف مصرية وأمريكية وبريطانية في مصر، في صيف عام 1954، ولكن هذه العملية اكتشفتها السلطات المصرية وسميت باسم " فضيحة لافون " نسبة إلى وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى آنذاك بنحاس لافون الذي أشرف بنفسه على التخطيط للعملية.
عملية "سوزانا" في سجلات المخابرات العسكرية الإسرائيلية ، التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم "فضيحة لافون" ، تعتبر من أشهر العمليات الإرهابية في العصر الحديث التي تسلط الضوء على دور إسرائيل التخريبي في المنطقة العربية بصفة عامة ومصر بصفة خاصة من خلال ما يسمى بـ "الضربات الوقائية" التي يتبناها "المحافظون الجدد" في الإدارة الأمريكية الحالية.

وحكمت السلطات المصرية على منفذي العملية في ديسمبر عام 1954، عقوبات مختلفة تراوحت ما بين الإعدام لشخصين هما: موسى ليتو مرزوق وصمويل بخور عازار، والأشغال الشاقة لكل من: فيكتور ليفي وفيليب هرمان ناتاسون، والأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 سنة لكل من: فيكتورين نينو وروبير نسيم داسا، والأشغال الشاقة لمدة 7 سنوات لكل من: مائير يوسف زعفران وماير صمويل ميوحا​


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة العضو احلى ديانة*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 مارس 2010)

السؤال الاول 

س_من هم اول من اخترعوا  ورق الكتابة
ج_ المخترع هو تسايلون المخترع الصينى


س_من الذى انشاء اول قناطر على النيل 
ج_ محمد على باشا الكبير والى مصر

س_من هو محرر العبيد 
ج_ الرئيس الامريكى ابراهام لينكولن

س_من هو الذى لقب برجل الاقدار
ج_ هو القائد الفرنسى نابليون بونابرت
السؤال الثانى 
س_الطحالب هل لديها ازهار
ج_بعض من الطحالب له ازهار

س_ العشب بالبحر اصحيح ان له جذور
ج_جذور ليست عميقة 

السؤال الثالث 
س_ سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم
ج_على اسم رودلف ديزل المهندس الالمانى 
س_ لماذا دفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حيا
ج_ كان يحب امرءة الخليفة الاموى وكشفت هذه العلاقة فامر بوضعه فى صندوق ودفن حيا


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت المنال القسم الاول*


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 مارس 2010)

1- مخترع الكسر العشري :سرقته من موقعه هو غيث الدين جمشيد بن مسعود الكاشي هههههه
  - صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر : السويسري جين

2- السومريون اخترعوا الكتابه
  - الناصر محمد بن قلادون (مااعرف شلون جبت الاسم)

محرر العبيد ابراهيم لنكولن
  -نابليون بونابرت

3-مدام كوري ماتت بالرديوم المشع
  -ارسطو كان عليه حكم اعدام بس مات لاسباب طبيعيه

4-ماكسيمليان بروبسبير بالسفاح
  -صوت الفأر يسمى نميم

5-نسبة الى غوستاف ايفيل
  -للفصل بين برلين الغربية والمانيا الشرقية


6-نسبة الى مكتشفه
  -دفن حيا من قبل خالد بن وليد  لان زوجته كانت تعشق الشاعر

7-كلمة ابله معناها بالتركي الاخت الكبيره
  -؟؟؟؟؟؟
  -؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا كل ماستطعت الاجابه عليه لحد الان شكررررررررررررر ليكــــم


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

*تمام بس ياريت يا جماعة الى يحل يجمع الاسئلة وينزلها فى مشاركة واحدة عشن ميحصلش لغبطة فى التجميع  *


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة العضوة jojo_angelic *


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسى كتيررررررررر 
على المسابقة الجميلة جدا 
يا جيلان ...... وكليمووووو
ولكنى لم اعرف ما المدة المحددة  للمسابقة 
لانكم لم تذكروها حين قرائتى للمسابقة 
فهل هى مستمرة الان ام لا ؟؟
 لكنى معى الاجوبة .. واريد عرضها للفائدة اذا كانت انتهت المسابقة.
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

اعرضيها

منتظر دخول الزميلة جيلان حتى  نتساعد باعلانها

حتى ذاك الوقت تسطيعي


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (13 مارس 2010)

1- من هو مخترع او مكتشف الكسر العشرى ؟
- اول من حول الكسور العادية الى الكسرالعشرى فى علم الحساب 
هو جمشيد بن محمود بن مسعود الملقب ( بغياث الدين جمشيد الكاش) 
فى عام ((840 هجرية / 1436 م ) وولد بمدينة كاشان ولذلك يعرف بالكاش
1-  مصاحب فكرة الصليب الأحمر ؟
تم اختيار شارة الصليب الاحمر على خلفية بيضاء تكريما لصاحب الفكرة ..  هو هنرى دونان السويسرى الاصل...........
 ولقد كان فى مساء 24 حزيران سنة 1859 وقع عشرات الاف القتلى و الجرحى في ساحة القتال في منطقة "سولفرينو" شمالي ايطاليا ,بعد معركة طاحنة بين ايطاليا و فرنسا من جهة و النمسا من جهة ثانية ,عندما قام امبراطور فرنسا نابليون الثالث بحملة عسكرية على النمساويين الذين كانو يحتلون ايطاليا آنذاك وصادف مرور شخص سويسري يدعى هنري دونان في تلك المنطقة التي شهدت المعركة , فحزن لمنظر القتلى, والجرحى الذين تعالى انينهم تحت اشعة الشمس المحرقة ,فاخذ يعتني بهم بمساعدة الاهالي و نقلهم الى الكنائس و المستشفيات في القرى للمعالجة من دون تفريق او تميز.
وفي عام 1862 وصف هنري دونان معركة سولفرينو و المنظر الرهيب للقتلى و الجرحى في كتاب (تذكار من سولفرينو) دعا فيه الى انشاء جمعية لاسعاف و مساعدة ضحايا الحروب على أن تكون محمية ومعترف بها دوليا.
لاقت هذه الفكرة نجاحا فعقد اجتماع عام 1863 اشترك فيه هنري دونان و اربعة اشخاص سويسري الجنسية (العماد غليوم هنري ديفور ,المحام غوستاف موانييه ,الطبيبان تويودور مونوار و لويس آبيا) فألفوا اللجنة الدولية لاغاثة الجرحى .ثم اجتمع هؤلاء الخمسة سنة 1864 مع موفدي 12 دولة في جنيف ,وافقوا على المشروع ,واتخذوا الصليب الاحمر على خلفية بيضاء شعارا لهم (اي الوان العلم السويسري معكوسة) وهكذا نشات اللجنة الدولية للصليب الاحمر.

1-	الديناميت ؟
آلفريد نوبل ، مهندس وكيميائى سويدى،اخترع الديناميت 
عام 1867 م .
1-  القنبلة الذرية ؟
   انضم أوبنهايمر خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى (مشروع مانهاتن) لتطوير الأسلحة النووية الأولى، حيث اسندت إليه مهمة قيادة مجموعة مكونة من حوالي 1500 موظف بين عالم فيزيائي وكميائي  
  وجندي عادي لتصميم أول قنبلة ذرية في معامل (لوس الا موس) السرية في ولاية نيو مكسيكو واستطاعوا بفضل الدعم الامحدود من الحكومة الأمريكية للمشروع في انتاج القنبلة التي تمت تجربتها في السادس عشر من يوليو عام 1945 حيث انفجرت القنبلة بقوة تعادل انفجار 18 ألف طن من مادة تي ان تي. 
كانت مهمة اوبنهايمر الأولى تتلخص في حساب (الكتلة الحرجة) لعنصر اليورانيوم 235 أي حساب كمية اليورانيوم المطلوبة للحفاظ على سلسلة التفاعل .

    جوليوس روبرت اوبنهايمر .
فريق العمل هما ...... 
  لقد كانت القنبلة الذرية نتيجة لعمل فريق من العلماء الأمريكيين، مثل آرثر كومتون، و روبرت أوبنهايمر، و أنريكو فيرمي و هو إيطالي الجنسية، و استقر في الولايات المتحدة، و ليو سزيلارد و هو من أصل مجري، و تمت تجربتها لأول مرة في السادس عشر من تموز عام 1945م، في ألاماجادور على بعد 350 كيلومتر في جنوب لوس ألاموس في المكسيك، و لقد كتب العالم المشهور ألبرت آينشتين في الثاني من آب عام 1939م إلى الرئيس الأمريكي روزفلت بشأن إنتاج هذه القنبلة، و بناء عليه قرر الرئيس رزفلت أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بإنتاج القنبلة الذرية، و صدر هذا القرار في 11 تشرين أول 1939م، و كانت الحرب العالمية الثانية قد ابتدأت فعلا في الأول من أيلول عام 1939م، و في لثاني من كانون الأول 1942م، و في صالة الإسكواش بجامعة شيكاجو أعلن أنريكو فيرمي عن حدوث أول سلسة من التفاعلات الذرية، داخل المفاعل النووي (( لليورانيوم- جرافيت)).    و في السادس من آب عام 1945/ ألقيت أول قنبلة ذرية من اليورانيوم 235 على هيروشيما باليابان، و تسببت في قتل أكثر من 80 ألف شخص، و جرح حوالي 50 ألف آخرين و في التاسع من نفس الشهر ألقيت القنبلة الثانية، و كانت من البالوتونيوم على نجازاكي، فأزالتها تقريبا، و هكذا استسلمت اليابان و انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية، ولكن الرعب و الذعر من قيام حرب نووية بدا يستولي على البشرية.
 2- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة؟؟
المصري القديم, ثم استحدث مادة جديدة وهي ورق البردي, الذي استخدم في صناعته نبات البردي.
ثم قام الصينيون بصناعته من عجينة مُشكلَّة من ألياف القنب، ولحاء شجر التوت، والخرق البالية، حيث كانت تخمر، ثم تفرد لتجف، وتستخدم للكتابة عليها. 
وبعد الميلاد ظهرت أنواع مختلفة من الورق، فاستخدم الأنجلوساكسون لحاء شجر الزان. أما الرومان والإغريق، فقد استخدموا أنواعاً رقيقة من جلود الماعز وصغار الأبقار في كتابة الصكوك. 
وعند وصول الفتح الإسلامي لأواسط آسيا، اتصل المسلمون بالحضارة الصينية، وأخذوا عنها صناعة الورق. فأنشأ المسلمون مصنعاً للورق في سمرقند عام 751.


2-  من الذى انشا اول قناطر على النيل؟
- أول عمل هندسى اقيم على نهر النيل فى مصر وهو من انشا محمد على باشا الكبير،    يعد‏ ‏مهندسو‏ ‏الحملة‏ ‏الفرنسية‏ ‏هم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏من‏ ‏فكروا‏ ‏في‏ ‏تشييد‏ ‏القناطر‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏نابليون‏ ‏بونابرت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مذكراته‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أول‏ ‏تنويه‏ ‏منشور‏ ‏أشار‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏السير‏ ‏صموئيل‏ ‏بيكر‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏روافد‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحبشة‏ ‏الذي ‏صدر‏ ‏عام‏ 1867,  وقد‏ ‏رثي‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏تبدد‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏والطمي‏ ‏وتدفقها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البحر‏ ‏المتوسط‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏موسم‏ ‏الفيضان‏, ‏واقترح‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏عدد
 ‏من‏ ‏السدود‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الخرطوم‏ ‏والبحر‏ ‏المتوسط‏, ‏وذلك‏ ‏كي‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏الكميات‏ ‏الهائلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏المحملة‏ ‏بالطمي‏
 ‏سبيلها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏الصحاري‏ ‏النوبية‏ ‏وتحولها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حقول‏ ‏ينبت‏ ‏بها‏ ‏القطن‏, ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏تدفقها‏ ‏هباء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البحر‏.‏
لهذا‏ ‏فكر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏في‏ ‏إقامة‏ ‏سد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏في‏ ‏هيئة‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏رصيف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحجر‏ ‏لتحويل‏ ‏المياه‏
 ‏إلي‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏رشيد‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏الفكرة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏راودت‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألم‏ ‏بحاجة‏ ‏الوجه‏ ‏البحري‏
 ‏ونظام‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏وحاجيات‏ ‏الري‏, ‏وتنفيذا‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏في‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏عام‏ 1833‏م‏ ‏إقفال‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏عند‏ ‏بلدة‏ ‏القيراطيين‏ ‏وبدأ‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏الأحجار‏ ‏إليها‏, ‏مستشيرا‏ ‏المسيو‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏دي‏ ‏بلفون‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏مهندسا‏ ‏للوجه‏ ‏القبلي‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏مهتما‏ ‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الأثناء‏ ‏بدراسة‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏إنشاء‏
 ‏قناطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏عند‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏السلسلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعد‏ 65 ‏كيلو‏ ‏مترا‏ ‏شمال‏ ‏أسوان‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تحاذي‏ ‏تلال‏ ‏الصحراء‏ ‏حافة‏ ‏المياه‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتطلب‏ ‏رفع‏ ‏منسوب‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏لتغذية‏ ‏ترعة‏ ‏تتبع‏ ‏في‏ ‏مسارها‏ ‏حافة‏ ‏الصحراء‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الترعة‏ ‏كفيلة‏ ‏بأن‏
 ‏تهيئ‏ ‏أسباب‏ ‏الزراعة‏ ‏لأراض‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏امتداد‏ ‏حافة‏ ‏الصحراء‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الفيوم‏. ‏وما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏علم‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بأفكاره‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أصدر‏ ‏التعليمات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏العام‏ ‏بتجهيز‏ ‏مشروعه‏.‏
رأي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏سد‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏ستزداد‏ ‏في‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏لدرجة‏ ‏يتسني‏ ‏معها‏ ‏تنقية‏ ‏الترع‏ ‏الصيفية‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏مسألة‏ ‏قلة‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏هي‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏منع‏ ‏الترع‏ ‏الصيفية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحصول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ما‏
 ‏تحتاجه‏ ‏من‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏يرجع‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏إما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجري‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏مرتفعة‏ ‏بالقدر‏ ‏الكافي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏لها‏ ‏بالدخول‏ ‏بكميات‏ ‏وفيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الترع‏, ‏وإما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الترع‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏محفورة‏ ‏بالقدر‏ ‏الكافي‏.‏
فرأي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏ضرورة‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏قنطرتين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فرعي‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏فتحهما‏ ‏وإقفالهما‏ ‏تبعا‏ ‏للحاجة‏ ‏الماسة‏ ‏لتيسير‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏كمية‏ ‏من‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏أي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفرعين‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏الحاجة‏ ‏وإطلاق‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏الفيضان‏.‏
حجر‏ ‏الأساس‏ ‏وبداية‏ ‏العثرات
وافق‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مبدئيا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏وكلفه‏ ‏بتقديم‏ ‏مذكرة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الأعلي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرأسه‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏تتضمن‏ ‏المهمات‏ ‏اللازمة‏ ‏لتنفيذ‏ ‏العمل‏, ‏وشكلت‏ ‏اللجنة‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏لفحص‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏سرعان‏ ‏ما‏ ‏انقسمت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فريقين‏.. ‏فريق‏ ‏يرأسه‏ ‏المستر‏ ‏جلوري‏ ‏والمستر‏ ‏ولسي‏ ‏والمسيو‏ ‏جكاكيان‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏اقتراحهم‏ 
‏هو‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏سد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏عند‏ ‏بني‏ ‏سلام‏, ‏وتعلية‏ ‏بنائه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يتسني‏ ‏رفع‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏لتنساب‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏أفواه‏ ‏ترع‏ ‏الري‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏الفيضان‏ ‏يزود‏ ‏السد‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهتيه‏ ‏بعقد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏يقفل‏ ‏في‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏التحاريق‏ ‏ويفتح‏ ‏في‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏الفيضان‏,
 ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏كوبري‏ ‏للمرور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السد‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يستحيل‏ ‏تنفيذه‏ ‏لتعذر‏ ‏تعلية‏ 
‏منسوب‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الارتفاع‏ ‏اللازم‏ ‏للترع‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏التحاريق‏ ‏دون‏ ‏رفع‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏الفيضان‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏سيؤدي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أخطار‏ ‏جسيمة‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صعوبة‏ ‏توجيه‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفرعين‏.‏
أما‏ ‏الفريق‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏مؤيدا‏ ‏لمشروع‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يقضي‏ ‏بإقامة‏ ‏قنطرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏فرعي‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏ورشيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏أقرب‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏الدلتا‏, ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقام‏ ‏قنطرة‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏عند‏ ‏كفر‏ ‏منصور‏ ‏وقنطرة‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏خلف‏ ‏دورة
وأسفرت‏ ‏مجادلات‏ ‏الفريقين‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏للمجلس‏ ‏الأعلي‏ ‏بالعمل‏ ‏بمشروع‏ ‏لينان‏, ‏فأصدر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏بإسناد‏ ‏منصب‏ ‏الإدارة‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏لأعمال‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏في‏ ‏دراسة‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏متعهدا‏ ‏لـمحمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بتقديم‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏كاملا‏ ‏برسومه‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏عام‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏مع‏ ‏استمرار‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏التمهيدية‏ ‏الإنشائية‏.‏
وانتقل‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏موقع‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏وفد‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏ومائتا‏ ‏عامل‏ ‏هيأ‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏سبل‏ ‏المعيشة‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ 
‏طوائف‏ ‏الصناع‏ ‏من‏ ‏النجارة‏ ‏والحدادة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏استحضر‏ ‏مئات‏ ‏الآلات‏ ‏والعجلات‏, ‏فلم‏ ‏يتبق‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏عائق‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏جلب‏ ‏الأحجار‏ ‏اللازمة‏ ‏للبناء‏. ‏وتشير‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المراجع‏ ‏منها‏ ‏كتاب‏
 ‏تطور‏ ‏الري‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏لعبدالعظيم‏ ‏سعودي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فكر‏ ‏في‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏أحجار‏ ‏الأهرامات‏ ‏لبناء‏
 ‏القناطر‏ ‏نظرا‏ ‏لعدم‏ ‏إدراكه‏ ‏لأهمية‏ ‏الأهرامات‏ ‏التاريخية‏ ‏بما‏ ‏تحويه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحجار‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عمق‏ ‏الحضارة‏ ‏المصرية‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يدركه‏ ‏الأجانب‏, ‏فأعد‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏تقريرا‏ ‏لـمحمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏التكلفة‏ ‏الباهظة‏ ‏من‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏أحجار‏ ‏الأهرامات‏, ‏مقترحا‏ ‏جلب‏ ‏الأحجار‏ ‏من‏ ‏محاجر‏ ‏طرة‏ ‏فوافق‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏أنشئ‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الغرض‏ ‏خط‏ ‏للسكة‏ ‏الحديدية‏ ‏يبدأ‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏وينتهي‏ ‏عند‏ ‏نهر‏ ‏النيل‏.‏
غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرياح‏ ‏تأتي‏ ‏بما‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تشتهي‏ ‏السفن‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تعطلت‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏في‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏نظرا‏ ‏لانتشار‏ ‏وباء‏
 ‏الطاعون‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏فتك‏ ‏بعدد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏من‏ ‏العمال‏ ‏المصريين‏, ‏واستمر‏ ‏تفشي‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏بين‏ ‏العمال‏ ‏والمهندسين‏
 ‏قرابة‏ ‏الأربعة‏ ‏أشهر‏ ‏أنهي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏خلالها‏ ‏تصميمات‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قدمها‏ ‏لمحمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوليو‏ ‏عام‏ 1835‏م‏ ‏وتتألف‏ ‏من‏ ‏خريطة‏ ‏هيدروجرافية‏ ‏للوجه‏ ‏البحري‏, ‏ورسم‏ ‏طوبوغرافي‏ ‏لرأس‏ ‏الدلتا‏, ‏ورسم‏ ‏عام‏ ‏لمجموعة‏ ‏الأعمال‏, ‏وتصميمات‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏أجزاء‏ ‏العمل‏, ‏ونبذة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الحسابات‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏المتعلقة‏ ‏بالقناطر‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏التقارير‏ ‏لم‏
 ‏ترض‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏حاشية‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فالتمس‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏من‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إرسال‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فرنسا‏
 ‏لعرضه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الطرق‏ ‏والكباري‏ ‏بباريس‏ ‏لفحصه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تحويله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لجنة‏ ‏متخصصة‏ ‏ليطمئن‏ ‏محمد‏ 
‏علي‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏رفض‏ ‏لثقته‏ ‏في‏ ‏لينان‏, ‏وما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏خفت‏ ‏وطأة‏ ‏الطاعون‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏كادت‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏تتلاشي‏ ‏لفتور
‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏حماسه‏ ‏لإقامة‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يدفع‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏قوته‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏أولي‏ ‏خطوات‏ ‏إلغاء‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏بالقناطر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏تولي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏رئاسة‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏الأشغال‏ ‏العامة‏ ‏بنظارة‏ ‏الأشغال‏
 ‏والمعارف‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المنصب‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قصد‏ ‏منه‏ ‏إبعاده‏ ‏عن‏ ‏متابعة‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏القناطر‏, ‏لم‏ ‏يجعله‏ 
‏مكتوف‏ ‏اليدين‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏مشروعه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏استغرق‏ ‏منه‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏عمره‏, ‏فقام‏ ‏بتشكيل‏ ‏لجنة‏ ‏من‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏عضوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏المهندسين‏ ‏استعرض‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏فوائد‏ ‏إقامة‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏منها‏:‏
إمكانية‏ ‏ري‏ ‏نحو‏ 3.8 ‏مليون‏ ‏فدان‏ ‏مما‏ ‏سيساهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏زيادة‏ ‏إنتاجية‏ ‏الأراضي‏ ‏الزراعية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أمثال‏ ‏وبذلك‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏تغطية‏
 ‏نفقات‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأرباح‏ ‏المتحصلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏إنشائها‏ ‏في‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أرباح‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأكثر‏,
 ‏والاحتفاظ‏ ‏بالمياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏ترعة‏ ‏السويس‏ ‏القديمة‏, ‏وتحسين‏ ‏الملاحة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الترع‏, ‏وإمداد‏ ‏ترعة‏ ‏المحمودية‏
 ‏بالمياه‏ ‏الكافية‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏العام‏.‏
ورغم‏ ‏كل‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏المميزات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبلغ‏ ‏ناظر‏ ‏الأشغال‏ ‏العامة‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏رغبته‏ ‏في‏
 ‏إقامة‏ ‏قناطر‏ ‏دون‏ ‏إبداء‏ ‏أية‏ ‏أسباب‏, ‏فتهاوت‏ ‏أحلام‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏مع‏ ‏إزالة‏ ‏المنشآت‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏لخدمة‏ ‏القناطر‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأجواء‏ ‏المتضاربة‏ ‏وصل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏المسيو‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏للقيام‏ ‏بإنشاء‏ ‏حوض‏ ‏جاف‏ ‏لإصلاح‏ ‏السفن‏ ‏بالإسكندرية‏, ‏الذي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏علم‏ ‏بمشروع‏ ‏قناطر‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏فاتح‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏لإعادة‏ ‏النظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏إنشائها‏ ‏مقدما‏ ‏له‏ ‏مشروعا‏ ‏يختلف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏يتألف‏ ‏من‏ ‏قنطرتين‏ ‏كبيرتين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فرعي‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏يوصي‏ ‏بينهما‏ 
‏رصيف‏ ‏كبير‏, ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏شق‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏ترع‏ ‏كبري‏ ‏تتفرع‏ ‏من‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏وراء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏لتغذية‏ ‏الدلتا‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏الرياحات‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏المعروفة‏ ‏برياح‏ ‏المنوفية‏ ‏ورياح‏ ‏البحيرة‏ ‏ورياح‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بالتوفيقي‏ ‏لأنها أنشئت ‏‏في ‏عهد‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏توفيق‏ ‏باشا‏.‏
وكان‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏يري‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اليابسة‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المجري‏ ‏الأصلي‏ ‏للفرعين‏, ‏واختار‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏قطعتين‏ ‏بين‏ ‏منعرجين‏ ‏من‏ ‏منعرجات‏ ‏فرعي‏ ‏النيل‏.‏
غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏موجيل‏ ‏يقضي‏ ‏بإقامة‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏مباشرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوض‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏جنب‏ ‏موقع‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏بحوالي‏ ‏ثمانية‏ ‏كيلو‏ ‏مترات‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏مجري‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏القنطرتان‏ ‏متقاربتين‏.‏
أما‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أبعاد‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏وفتحاتها‏ ‏فكانت‏ ‏متماثلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المشروعين‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الدعامات‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏سمكا‏ ‏في‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏لينان‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏أساسات‏ ‏الفرش‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏مستوية‏ ‏عكس‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏موجل‏, ‏وعلي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وافق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏وأوصي‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏بتقديم‏ ‏كافة‏ ‏نتائج‏ ‏بحوثه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قدم‏ ‏مشروعه‏ ‏عام‏ 1843 ‏إلي‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الطرق‏ ‏والكباري‏ ‏بمعاونة‏ ‏مصطفي‏ ‏بهجت‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏ومظهر‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏اللذين‏ ‏يعدان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبدع‏ ‏ثمار‏ ‏البعثات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أرسلها‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ومناصبهما‏ ‏تتزامن‏ ‏مع‏ ‏تطور‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏بمنصب‏ ‏أفندي‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏حصلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رتبة‏ ‏بك‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏أصبح‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏باشا‏.‏
نظر‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الطرق‏ ‏والكباري‏ ‏في‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏ووافق‏ ‏عليه‏, ‏فبدأ‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏عام‏ 1843‏م‏ ‏مبتدئا‏ ‏بقناطر‏ ‏دمياط‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1847‏م‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الحجر‏ ‏الأساسي‏ ‏للقناطر‏ ‏الخيرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏احتفال‏ ‏فخم‏, ‏كما‏ ‏ترك‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مئات‏ ‏الأفدنة‏ ‏حول‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏لأجل‏ ‏التوسعات‏ ‏المستقبلية‏ ‏وخصص‏ 500 ‏فدان‏ ‏جميعها‏ ‏تطل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏مباشرة‏ ‏للحدائق‏ ‏المقامة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نمط‏ ‏المنتزهات‏ ‏والحدائق‏ ‏الأوربية‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏مزودة‏ ‏بالأشجار‏ ‏النادرة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏جلبها‏ ‏من‏ ‏مختلف‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏العالم‏, ‏وأطلق‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏عند‏ ‏افتتاحها‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏حدائق‏ ‏الشرق‏, ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏عام‏ 1863 ‏نظرا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏صادف‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏من‏ ‏صعوبات‏ ‏وعثرات‏ ‏اعترضت‏ ‏سبيله‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏العشرين‏ ‏عاما‏.. ‏حيث‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏قناطر‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ارتكبت‏ ‏في‏ ‏تنفيذها‏ ‏أخطاء‏ ‏جسيمة‏ ‏نتجت‏ ‏عن‏ ‏سرعة‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏في‏ ‏إتمام‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏وإصراره‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رمي‏ ‏كميات‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏خرسانة‏ ‏الجير‏ ‏بمجرد‏ ‏خلطها‏ ‏دون‏ ‏اتخاذ‏ ‏الاحتياطات‏ ‏اللازمة‏ ‏للتأكد‏ ‏من‏ ‏متانتها‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏استقال‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏عام‏ 1853‏م‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏لمصر‏ ‏في‏ ‏بداية‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أحيا‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏اختلف‏ ‏مع‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏كما‏ ‏اختلف‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مع‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏حول‏ ‏جلب‏ ‏الأحجار‏ ‏اللازمة‏ ‏لتكميل‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏القناطر‏, ‏فقال‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إشارة‏ ‏للأهرامات‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أدري‏ ‏ما‏ ‏الفائدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الجبال‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصخور‏ ‏المرصوصة‏, ‏فاذهب‏ ‏واهدمها‏ ‏واستخدم‏ ‏أحجارها‏ ‏في‏ ‏إتمام‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏القناطر‏.‏
غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏بك‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏سلفه‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏مقدرا‏ ‏قيمة‏ ‏الأهرامات‏ ‏التاريخية‏, ‏فأعد‏ ‏تقريرا‏ ‏مفصلا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏سبق‏ ‏وأعده‏ ‏لينان‏ ‏بك‏ ‏يتضمن‏ ‏مقدار‏ ‏النفقات‏ ‏الهائلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هدم‏ ‏الأهرامات‏ ‏ونقل‏ ‏أحجارها‏ ‏لبناء‏ ‏القناطر‏, ‏فاستعاض‏ ‏عن‏ ‏فكرته‏ ‏بجلب‏ ‏الأحجار‏ ‏اللازمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏محاجر‏ ‏طرة‏. ‏وقد‏ ‏اكتمل‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أنشأ‏ ‏رياح‏ ‏المنوفية‏.‏
غير‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏خلل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏عيون‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏إسماعيل‏ ‏عام‏ 1867 ‏فأصلح‏ ‏الخلل‏ ‏طبقا‏ ‏لآراء‏ ‏موجل‏ ‏بك‏, ‏الذي‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏الخامسة‏ ‏والسبعين‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمره‏, ‏فعينته‏ ‏الحكومة‏ ‏مهندسا‏ ‏للقناطر‏, ‏وشكلت‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏لجان‏ ‏هدفت‏ ‏لعلاج‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏القناطر‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏التوصيات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أيداها‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تتخذ‏ ‏خطوات‏ ‏لعلاج‏ ‏القصور‏.‏
وظلت‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏الخيرية‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏عاجزة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أي‏ ‏ضغط‏ ‏يذكر‏, ‏وشرع‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عام‏ 1887 ‏إلي‏ ‏عام‏ 1890‏م‏ ‏في‏ ‏تقوية‏ ‏مباني‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏بطبقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏خرسانة‏ ‏الأسمنت‏ ‏لملء‏ ‏الفجوات‏ ‏الموجودة‏ ‏بالفرش‏ ‏الأصلي‏ ‏وانتهت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏عام‏ 1898‏م‏ ‏وأصبحت‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏سلامة‏, ‏غير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏التشكك‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلامة‏ ‏الفرش‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏قائما‏ ‏فمنذ‏ ‏عام‏ 1898 ‏إلي‏ ‏عام‏ 1901‏م‏ ‏عمد‏ ‏المسئولون‏ ‏عن‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏ببناء‏ ‏سدود‏ ‏إضافية‏ ‏خلف‏ ‏كل‏ ‏قنطرة‏ ‏لتقاسمها‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الضغط‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏عليها‏, ‏مما‏ ‏أدي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إمداد‏ ‏الترع‏ ‏الرئيسية‏ ‏بنصيب‏ ‏أوفر‏ ‏من‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏له‏ ‏الأثر‏ ‏في‏ ‏التوسع‏ ‏الزراعي‏ ‏وزيادة‏ ‏الإنتاج‏.‏
قال‏ ‏المسيو‏ ‏شيلو‏ chelu ‏عن‏ ‏القناطر‏: ‏إن‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏الخيرية‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الري‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏قاطبة‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏فن‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأنهار‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏من‏ ‏التقدم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بلغه‏ ‏اليوم‏, ‏فإقامة‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏الخيرية‏ ‏بوضعها‏ ‏وضخامتها‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏إقداما‏ ‏بداخله‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏من‏ ‏المجازفة‏.‏
وقال‏ ‏المسيو‏ ‏بارو‏ baro: ‏إن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏أول‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قناطر‏ ‏كبري‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نهر‏ ‏كبير‏.‏
قناطر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي

والجدير‏ ‏بالذكر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏في‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تعرف‏ ‏بالقناطر‏ ‏المجيدية‏ ‏الخيرية‏ ‏نسبة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السلطان‏ ‏عبدالمجيد‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تسمي‏ ‏المشروعات‏ ‏الكبري‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏السلطان‏ ‏واختزل‏ ‏الاسم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مرور‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏الخيرية‏.‏
وقناطر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تشمل‏ ‏قنطرتين‏ ‏تتحمل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏حجزا‏ ‏بمقدار‏ 3.80 ‏مترا‏, ‏إحداهما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏رشيد‏ ‏وتتكون‏ ‏من‏ 46 ‏فتحة‏, ‏والأخري‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فرع‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏وتتكون‏ ‏من‏ 34 ‏فتحة‏, ‏وعرض‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏ثمانية‏ ‏أمتار‏.‏

2 -  من هو محرر العبيد ؟
-  أطلق على الرئيس الامريكى ابراهام لينكولن لقب محررالعبيد .


 2 – من هو الذى لقب برجل الاقدار ؟
-  هو القائد الفرنسى نابليون بونابرت .

3   -كيف ماتت كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟
-  في الرابع من يوليو من عام 1934 طار خبر نعي السيدة الأكثر شهرة «مدام كوري». وشُفع الخبر ببيان سبب الوفاة، وهو التأثر بإشعاعات الراديوم، ذلك الإشعاع الذي نالت عنه جائزتي نوبل. وهو المصدر المتاح حتى اليوم لعلاج السرطان. لقد أصيبت سيدة الإشعاع بالتسمم الراديومي لطول ما تعرضت لجرعات هائلة منه، دون إجراءات وقاية. وكانت قد عانت كثيرًا ضعف السمع، وكادت تصاب بالعمى، مع اضطراباتٍ في الضغط والكلى .
3 -  باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف ارسطو؟
-  توفى الفيلسوف ارسطو  بطريقة طبيعية اى (موتا طبيعيا )
بعد وفاة الاسكندر الكبير ، بدأ الشعور بالكراهية يظهر ضد المقدونيين في أثينا ، وقد أثر ذلك على نفسية ارسطو ، وقد كان من الموالين للمقدونيين ، مما جعله يتقاعد ، ولم يمهله القدر طويلا حيث توفي بعد اقل من عام من وفاة الاسكندر ، فكانت وفاته في عام 322 قبل الميلاد . 
4 -  بماذا لقب روبير اهم رجال لثورة فرنسا ؟  
شاعر، فيلسوف، لاهوتي وصحفي
-  ولقد حمل لقب فيلسوف عن جدارة ونتيجة كفاح ونضال  قال عنه الشاعر سعيد عقل: " روبير غانم شاعر كبير ولبناني كبير... يكتب كلمات إلهيّة "، ووصفه الشاعر سليم مكرزل بأنّه " طاغور لبنان " و " نبيّ القرن الواحد والعشرين "، كما الأديب الدكتور محمّد علي موسى: " روبير غانم شاعر عظيم خطير... مفخرة الشِّعر والنثر والفكر... في لبنان وبلاد العرب وفي أمكنة كثيرة من العالم... إنّه المعجزة ".
هو شاعر لبنان الكبير.... 
هو أمير الفلسفة.
4 - بماذا يسمى  صوت الفأر ؟
-	يسمى صوت الفأر : النميم .
5 -  لماذا سمى  برج ايفل بهذا الاسم ؟
-  سمى بهذا الاسم نسبة  لمصممة (( غوستاف ايفل )) .
5 - لماذا قام الرئيس الالمانى الرخت ببناء سور برلين ؟
-  بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية، قسمت برلين إلى أربعة قطاعات. وقع القطاع الشرقي من المدينة تحت سيطرة السوفييت، بينما خضع القطاع الجنوبي الغربي للمدينة تحت سيطرة الأمريكيين، في حين سيطرت بريطانيا على الجزء الغربي وفرنسا على الجزء الشمالي الغربي للمدينة.
وعندما تأسست الجمهورية الألمانية الديمقراطية في السابع من أكتوبر عام 1949م، أصبحت برلين الشرقية عاصمة لجمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية، وقامت الحكومة في حينها بنقل موقعها إلى النصف الشرقي للمدينة.
وفي الثالث عشر من أغسطس عام 1961م، قررت الجمهورية الألمانية الديمقراطية بتشييد سور حول المدينة لمنع المقيمين في المناطق الخاضعة لها من الإنتقال إلى المناطق الألمانية الأخرى، وقد أطلق على ذلك السور تسمية "جدار برلين". ومنذ ذلك الحين، أصبح مستحيلاً على المقيمين في برلين الشرقية زيارة أقربائهم أو أصدقائهم القاطنين في ألمانيا الغربية. تعالت في حينها الكثير من الأصوات المناهضة لإنشاء الجدار. وبعد زيارة قام بها الرئيس الأمريكي جون ف. كيندي لبرلين في عام 1963م، سمحت حكومة ألمانيا الديمقراطية بإدخال برنامج محدود لمنح الإذن بالسفر، وباتت منطقة الانتظار الفسيحة في محطة القطار الرئيسية بـ
 (Friedrichstraße) تعرف باسم "قصر الدموع" (Tränenpalast
6 - لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟
سمى محرك الديزل على اسم ( رودلف ديزل ) المهندس الالمانى 
الذى اخترعة وحصل على براءة اختراع على تصميمة 
لهذا المحرك عام 1892 م وبنى اول محرك عام 1893 م .
6-  لماذا دفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حيا ؟   
يروى أن وضاح اليمن نشأ هو وأم البنين بنت عبد العزيز بن مروان بالمدينة صغيرين فأحبها وأحبته وكان لا يصبر عنها حتى إذا شبت حجبت عنه فطال بهما البلاء . فحج الوليد بن عبد الملك فبلغه جمال أم البنين وأدبها فتزوجها ونقلها معه إلى الشام فذهب عقل وضاح عليها وجعل يذوب وينحل فلما طال عليه البلاء وصار إلى الوسواس خرج إلى مكة حاجاً وقال لعلي أستعيذ بالله مما أنا فيه وأدعو الله فلعله يرحمني .
فلما قضى حجه شخص إلى الشام فجعل يطوف بقصر الوليد بن عبد الملك في كل يوم لا يجد حيلة حتى رأى في يوم من الأيام جارية صفراء خارجة من القصر تمشي فمشى معها ولم يزل بها حتى أنست به فقال لها : أتعرفين أم البنين بموضعي ؟ فقالت : عن مولاتي تسأل ؟ قال لها : هي ابنة عمي وإنها لتسر بموضعي لو أخبرتها قالت : فأنا أخبرها .
فمضت الجارية فأخبرت أم البنين فقالت لها : ويلك أحي هو ؟ قالت لها : نعم يا مولاتي . قالت لها : إرجعي إليه وقولي له كن مكانك حتى يأتيك رسولي فإني لا أدع الاحتيال لك : واحتالت له فأدخلته في صندوق فمكث عندها حينا فإذا أمنت أخرجته فقعد معها وإذا خافت عين رقيب أدخلته في الصندوق .
وأهدي يوما للوليد جوهر فقال لبعض خدمه خذ هذا العقد وأمض به إلى أم البنين وقل لها : أهدي هذا إلى أمير المؤمنين فوجه به إليك . فدخل الخادم مفاجأة ووضاح معها قاعد فلمحه الخادم ولم تشعر أم البنين فبادر إلى الصندوق فدخله .
وأدى الخادم الرسالة وقال : هبي لي من هذا الجوهر حجرا واحدا . فقالت له : لا أم لك فما تصنع بهذا . فخرج وهو عليها حنق فجاء الوليد فأخبره الخبر ووصف له الصندوق الذي رآه دخله فقال له : كذبت لا أم لك : ثم نهض الوليد مسرعا فدخل إليها وهي في ذلك البيت وفيه صناديق كثيرة فجاء حتى جلس على ذلك الصندوق الذي وصف له الخادم فقال لها : يا أم البنين هبي لي صندوقا من صناديقك هذه ؟ قالت : أنا لك يا أمير المؤمنين وهي لك فخذ أيها شئت . قال : ما أريد إلا هذا الذي تحتي . قالت له يا أمير المؤمنين إن فيه شيئاً من أمور النساء . فقال: ما أريد غيره . قالت فهو لك . 
قال فأمر به فحمل ودعا بغلامين وأمرهما أن يحفرا حتى وصلا إلى الماء ثم وضع فمه في الصندوق وقال يا صاحب الصندوق قد بلغنا عنك شيء فإن كان حقاً فقد دفنا خبرك وإن كان كذباً فما أهون علينا إنما دفنا صندوقا . وأمر بالصندوق فألقي في الحفيرة وأمر بالخادم الذي عرفه الخبر فقذف معه وردم التراب عليهما . قال فكانت أم البنين لا ترى إلا في ذلك المكان تبكي إلى أن وجدت ذات يوم مكبوبة على وجهها ميتة .
7 - ما معنى كلمة  عبلة ؟
كلمة عبلة تعنى المراءة السمينة  البيضاء يقال امرآة عبلة اى تامة الخلق 
العبلاء هى الصخرة البيضاء الصلبة .
7 - ما معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟
-  الملكة نفرتيتى والتى يعنى اسمها (( الجميلة آتت )) تعتبر اجمل
امرآة على مر التاريخ .هى زوجة الملك آمنحوتب الرابع .
7 -  من كلمة ليبيا ؟ 
-  تعنى ((بلاد السمر )).

8 - من الذى قال (( قد اعذر من انذر)) ؟
قائل العبارة هو معاوية بن ابى سفيان .
8  -  من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذراء ؟
الملكة إليزابيث الأولى حكمت إنجلترا من عام 1558م حتى 1603م.
ولقد تولت اليزابيث الحكم بعد شقيقتها مارى الاولى، والتى كانت كاثولييكية المذهب مثل أمها كاثوليكية فجعلت مذهب الأمة الإنجليزية كاثوليكياً. وكانت تضطهد الفئة البروتستانتية حتى عُرفت باسم السفّاكة ماري. وعندما توفيت ماري عام 1558م أصبحت إليزابيث الملكة.
عاشت الملكة عزباء طيلة حياتها ولقبت بالملكة العذراء.
يُطلق على فترة حكمها اسم العصر الذهبى أو العصر الإليزابيثي؛ وذلك بسبب الإنجازات التي تحققت فيه. جعلت إليزابيث المذهب البروتستانتي المذهب المعتمد في كنيسة إنجلترا الرئيسية، وتجنبت في الوقت نفسه عداء الشعوب الكاثوليكية الرومانية في أوروبا. هزمت البحرية الإنجليزية في عهدها الأرمادا الأسبانية القوية، كما استطاع التجُّار والملاحون مناجزة الأسبان بثقة كبيرة في جميع أنحاء العالم. وازدهر الاقتصاد،    عرفت إنجلترا أثناء فترة حكم الملكة إليزابيث نهضة علمية وفنية كبيرة (شكسبير في الأدب، مالرو في الشعر وغيرهم). كانت الملكة آخر الحكام من أسرة التيودر. خلفها على العرش "جيمس الأول" ابن "ماري ستيوارت".

:download::download::download:


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (13 مارس 2010)

تابع الاجوبة

9- كيف يستطتع القمرالاستمرار فى السباحة فى الفضاء ؟
يقال أن منظر التفاحة وهي تسقط من الشجرة إلى سطح الأرض في عام 1665، هو ما أعطى إسحق نيوتن Isaac Newton الفكرة بأنّ القوّة التي تجذب التفاحة إلى الأرض هي نفسها التي تحافظ على القمر في مداره حول الأرض. إنّ السبب في عدم سقوط القمر على الأرض هو التأثير المقاوم للحركة المداريّة، إذا توقف القمر عن حركته المداريّة وسقط على الأرض فإنّ التسارع الناتج عن الجاذبيّة والذي سيلاقي سطح الأرض سيكون 9.8م/ثا2 وهو نفسه التسارع الواقع على تفاحة أو أي جسم آخر في سقوطه الحر.
-  ينص قانون نيوتن العام للجاذبيّة على أنّ قوّة الجاذبيّة بين جسمين تكون متناسبة طرداً مع كتلتيهما، ومتناسبة عكساً مع مربع المسافة الفاصلة بينهما. ولحساب قوّة الجاذبيّة (F) نأخذ جداء كتلتيها (m2 و m1) بثابت الجاذبيّة (G) مقسومة على مربع المسافة (r) بينهما، F=G.m1.m2/r² وقد أصبحت نظريّة نيوتن مقبولة من قبل معظم العلماء اليوم دون مناقشة.
  9- من اين نجد الحفر التى تنتج عن احجار النيازك ؟
 -  موقع النيزك تم تحديده بشكل مبدئى من خلال صور فتوغرافية قام بالتقاطها أحد الأقمار الصناعية التى تستخدم تكنولوجيا التصوير بالرادار ، حيث تستطيع تصوير التكوينات الجيولوجية على عمق مترين تحت السطح.
9- هناك مصادر تقول بان الكون يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟
-   نعم يتسع..........
-  الشواهد العلميه علي صحه نظريه الانفجار العظيم
‏(1)‏ التوسع الحالي للكون المشاهد‏:‏
وهي حقيقه اكتشفت في الثلث الاول من القرن العشرين‏,‏ ثم اكدتها حسابات كل من الفيزيائيين النظريين والفلكيين‏,‏ والتي لاتزال تقدم مزيدا من الدعم والتاييد لتلك الحقيقه المشاهده بان المجرات تتباعد عنا وعن بعضها البعض بسرعات تكاد تقترب احيانا من سرعه الضوء‏(‏ المقدره بحوالي‏300000‏ كيلو متر في الثانيه‏)

-  تتواجد اربعة أسباب ممتازة للإعتقاد بنظريّة الانفجار الأكبر .........
- أوّلاً , وهو الأوضح , الكون يكبر ويتوسع ، والمجرات تتباعد بسرعة تتزايد كلما ابتعدت عن بعضها البعض وذلك بتحليل الضوء المنبعث منها ، مما يوحي بأنها كانت مجتمعة فيما مضى في مكان واحد في الفضاء داخل الغيمة الأصلية والتي يقدر عمرها 15 مليار سنة
 - في المرتبة الثّانية , النّظريّة تتنبّأ أن 25 في المئة من كتلة الكون الكلّيّة يجب أن تكون الهليوم الذي تشكّل أثناء الدقائق القليلة الأولى , الكمّيّة التي تتّفق مع الملاحظة . 
- الثالث , و الأكثر إقناعًا , وجود إشعاع الخلفيّة الكونيّ . تنبّأت نظريّة الانفجار الأكبر بإشعاع البقيّة هذا الذي يتوهّج في حرارة الآن فقط 3 درجات فوق الصّفر المطلق , جدًّا قبل أن يصادفه علماء فلك الرّاديو .وهذا الإشعاع ليس شيئاً آخر سوى نوع من أحفور ، صدى طيفي لسيول من الحرارة والضوء للحظات الكون الأولى
الرابع ؛ عمر النجوم حيث يدل قياس الأقدم منها على عمر يتراوح بين 12-15 مليار سنة وهو عمر متناسب مع تقدير عمر الكون وفي نيسان عام 1992 م عثر على غيوم قدر عمرها 15 مليار سنة وذلك بواسطة مستكشف الخلفية الكونية ( المصهر ) وفي 10 / يوليو /2002نشر تقرير في دورية متخصصة في أبحاث الفضاء ( نقلاً عن جريدة الشرق الأوسط العدد 13296 في 13 يوليو 2002) أن وكالة الفضاء الأوربية اكتشفت باستخدام أشعة إكس أن عمر الأرض 13,5 مليار سنة وليس 5 ملايين سنة  كما هو معروف سابقاً وذلك بتحليل الضوء المنبعث من مجرة تسمى النجم الزائف  QUASAR والتي بها ثقب أسود هائل ومنطقة ينبعث منها الضوء وقد تبين أنها تحتوي على نسبة من الحديد تؤكد أن عمرها الافتراضي 13,5 مليار سنة .
ثابت هوبل، هو له التعبير الرياضي البسيط  = v/r حيث أنّّ v   هي سرعة المجرة وr مسافتها من الأرض. هو بعد معكوس من الوقت، لكي  يعطي  عمر الكون . الفائدة الأخرى  لقيمة  ثابت هوبل أنه سيسمح لنا بالتقرير سواء أكان  الكون مفتوحاً  أو مغلقاً 
نسمّي النسبة التي يتوسّع الكون بها ثابت هوبل - وهذا الثابت  يخبرنا كيف نعرف سرعة  جسما يبتعد عنا، إذا  أعطينا مسافته. وبواسطة هذا الثابت نستطيع أن نستنبط متى  الوقت الذي كان فيه الجسمين اللذين يبتعدان الآن عن بعضهما البعض متى كانا ملتصقين أو منطبقين على بعضهما وهي نفس فكرة الضربة الكبرى إذا استطعنا معرفة سرعة ابتعاد الأجرام السماوية عن بعضها البعض والمسافة بينها عرفنا متى كانت منطبقة مع بعضها  وهذا يودي إلى البداية الأولى .
10- هناك شئ اسمة الزقاق البحرى ما هو ؟
غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. فيما بعد ملأت مياه البحر تلك الأودية العميقة مكونة الأزقة البحرية.
 - تقع أوسلو عند الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي في رأس زقاق أوسلو البحري الكبير. تبعد المدينة حوالي 130كم شمال سكاجيراك وهو لسان من بحر الشمال يمتد داخل اليابسة.  
 - أنشأ أوسلو الملك هارولد هاردراد حوالي عام 1050م. وفي عام 1299م، بنيت قلعة أكيرشوس في شبه جزيرة صخرية على الزّقاق البحري.
وايضا.......... 
بركان كراكاتوا (راكاتا) يشكل جزيرةً بركانيةً صغيرةً تبلغ مساحتها 47 ألف كيلومتر مربع تقع في الزقاق البحري المسمى "سوندا" و الذي يقارب عرضه 25 كم فاصلاً بين جزيرة سومطرة و جزيرة جاوا (البر الرئيسي لأندونيسيا بالإضافة إلى جزيرة سولاويسي).

10- الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟
عوامل مهمه فى حركة البحر..
1 - المد والجزر
2- حركه الرياح
3- التيارات الاستوائيه المائيه
4 - الزلازل والبراكين الداخليه
ولكن اهم عامل هو الرياح وبعدها المد والجزي 
الحركات التي تنتاب سطح المحيطات والبحار تاتي من الامواج التي تنشا بفعل الرياح, وكلما عصفت والريح اشتدت علت الأمواج مزبده, وتدافعت نحو صخور الشواطئ لتتحطم عليها, فيصدر عنها هدير صاخب كالرعد, يسمع من مسافة بعيده.
وحين تكون الشواطئ رمليه, تصدر الأمواج حين انسحابها أصواتاً تسبه حفيف الشجر.
 - اثر الرياح في الموج
ويزداد اثر الرياح في عرض المحيطات, فتجد اكثر الامواج ارتفاعاً, حتى انها تعلو الى تسعة امتار, وعندما تصطدم موجتان تنشأ عن اصطدامهما موجه, يصل ارتفاعها الى ( 12 – 16 ) متراً وتكون الأمواج والمحيطات عاده (( اهتزازيه )) أي انها تعلو في مكانها بينما الأمواج انتقالية, عندما تكون قريبه من الشاطئ.
 - اثر البركان والمد في الموج
واذا كانت الرياح عاملاً من العوامل التي تشكل الأمواج, فإن انفجار بركان في قاع المحيط أو البحر, يؤدي إلى نشوء أمواج عالية وسريعة تكتسح ما تصادفه على الشواطئ من بواخر ومنشآت.
كما أن ( المد ) الذي ينتج عن جذب القمر للأرض, يؤدي ايضاً الى تشكيل موجه مرتفعه تنتقل مع تحرك وتسبب ارتفاعاً هاماً, في مستوى المياه الساحليه واضطراباً في حركتها.
 - التيارات المائيه 
وتنتاب سطح المحيطات والبحار والقارات حركات ندعوها ) التيارات المائيه ), وهي اشبه ما تكون بانهار قاعها من الماء, وكذلك ضفافها.
وهذه التيارات تتحرك بسرعه مترين في الثانيه, ويبلغ العرض الوسطي للتيار ( 300 ) كيلو متر كما يبلغ متوسط عمقه ( 300 ) متر ايضا.
وتكون التيارات المندفعه من المناطق الاستوائيه للمحيطات حاره, بينما تكون تيارات المحيطين القطبيين بارده.
-  حركة التيارات
وتعتبر الرياح القوه الدافعه لمياه التيارات, بينما تعمل دورة الأرض المحورية على توجيهها.
وتتجه التيارات الحاره, نحو المناطق المعتدله البارده, فتعدل برودتها وتزيد من دفئها ورطوبتها.
بينما تلازم التيارات القطبيه البارده السواحل الشرقيه البارده للقارات, وفي نصف الكره الشمالي والشواطئ الغربيه البارده للقارات, في نصف الكره الجنوبي, فتزيد في برودتها.
10- الافريز القارى فى اى مكان  ؟
ـ منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط: ويقدر طول ساحلها بنحو 7 آلاف كيلومتر، بينما تبلغ مساحة جرفها القاري نحو 200 ألف كيلومتر مربع. وتشمل الأقطار العربية المطلة على ذلك الساحل كلا من تونس، الجزائر، سورية، ليبيا، فلسطين، لبنان، المغرب ومصر. وشرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط له إمكانية صغيرة من حيث كمية الأسماك المتاحة لنشاط الصيد، حيث انّ الإفريز القاري من جنوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط أقل إنتاجا من مثله في شمال البحر الأبيض المتوسط نظرا لقلة عدد الأنهار التي تصبّ المواد المغذّية في البحر،
وعندما نسير على شاطئ البحر باتجاه المحيط فنحن نسير فوق الأفاريز القاري. الأفريز القاري هو سلسلة صخرية تحت الماء تلف حول شاطئ القارة وتصل إلى عمق يتراوح بين 395- 1180 قدماً. بعد ذلك ينحدر البحر بقوة باتجاه قعر المحيط .

11-  الطحالب هل لها ازهار ؟
الطحالب (Algae) هي مجموعة من النباتات اللازهرية الثالوسية والنباتات اللازهرية أي لا تكون أزهارا, أما الثالوسية أي يتكون جسمها من ثالوس (Thallus) أي لا تتميز إلى جذور وسيقان وأوراق حقيقية.
11-  العشب البحرى.. اصحيح لة جذور؟
لا ليس لها جذور .........
الأعشاب البحرية ، والتي هي مختلفة تماما إلى النباتات البرية التي تمتص الماء والمواد الغذائية من خلال نظام الجذر الطحالب ليس لديها نظام الجذر لاستيعاب المياه ، ويمتص الماء من خلال هيكل الخلوية. في حالة عدم وجود جذر الذي يوفر أيضا نقطة لتحديد النباتات والطحالب والاستعاضة عن جذور,هناك 3 أنواع رئيسية تتراوح بين الأنواع ، والبيئة التي كانت موجودة في وحجم المصنع.
12- العنب يحتوى على مادة  مغية اساسية ما هى ؟
  يحتوى العنب على مواد اساسية اهمها...
الفراكتوز – الجلوكوز- بروسيانيدنز - ريزاترول .
12- هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمة؟
 اطلق هذا الاسم بسبب انتشارة فى بغداد ثم عرفة الناس باسم حبة بغداد.. 
ويرجع الى الاصل مرض الذى عرف باسم 
((باسم قرحة بلخ ))
أن هذا الاسم جاء في الكتاب الكبير(1) الذي جمعه سيد إسماعيل بن الحسن الجر جاني نحو عام 1130م، والذي ذكر أن القرحة كانت متوطنة في بلغ في ذلك الوقت حيث كانت تسمى (باشا- جازيداجي أي قرصة البعوض كذلك كانت في دهستان بالقرب من جرجان حيث كانت تعرف باسم "ساكر وهو لفظ محرف عن آخر يعني "البعوض " أو "قرص البعوض ". 
وظلت "قرحة الشرق " متوطنة في تلك المناطق حتى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي، حين كتب عنها منصور بن محمد بن احمد بن يوسف بن الفقيه الياس، مسميا إياها "البلخية"... ثم جاء أول ذكر للمرض في الشرق الأوسط بعد ذلك بقليل إذ ذكر بهاء  الدولة بن قوام الدين قاسم نربكش الرازي،في كتابه المؤلف نحو عام 1500 م والمسمى خلاصة التجارب " أن المرض، منتشر في بغداد، ومن ثم عرفه بعض الناس باسم "حبة بغداد" ويذكر (الجود) أن المرض كان معروفا في المناطق الشمالية الشرقية من آيبان حيث أطلق عليه اسم ((الحبة الأرمينية)).	
12- مصطلح يتمدة العلم للملح ما هو ؟
هو كلوريد الصوديم.
13- سياسى ناضل فى الثورات الاثنيتن الفرسية والامريكية ؟
  ( توماس بين (باللاتينية: Thomas Paine))1737 - 1809)  )ثوري وراديكالي إنجليزي ومخترع ومفكر ولد في بريطانيا وهاجر إلى أمريكا عام 1774 عندما كان عمره 37، حيث اشتغل في الصحافة. شارك في الثورة الأمريكية. ألف مطوية مؤثرة مشهورة تحرض على استقلال المستعمرات الأمريكية من مملكة بريطانيا. وكتب أيضا عصر العلم. كان لمؤلفه "الذوق العام" سنة 1776 أثر كبير في التعجيل بإعلان الاستقلال، وكذلك فعل عمله الآخر "الأزمنة الأمركية". لم يقتصر دفاعه عن الثوار في الولايات المتحدة فحسب، بل دافع أيضا عن الثورة الفرنسية في كتابه "حقوق الإنسان" الذي انقسم إلى جزأين (1791-1792)، الذي هاجم فيه الحكومة الانكليزية وساسة الإنجليز المناوئين للثورة الفرنسية، مما أدى إلى محاكمته، فهرب إلى فرنسا سنة 1792 ،و انضم إلى المؤتمر الوطني ولكنه لم يلبث أن سجن في باريس وكاد يعدم بالمقصلة لاعتراضه على اعدام الملك، ولم يفرج عنه إلى بوساطة السلطات الأمريكية. هاجم الدين والكتاب المقدس في مؤلفه "عصر العقل" في جزئين.
13- من الذى امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هارير بالحرب العالمية الثانى ..
وكيف انتهى ؟ 
قامت القوات اليابانية بغزو الصين قبل اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية مما حدى بالولايات المتحدة وحلفاؤها بفرض مقاطعة اقتصادية على اليابان، وعلى أثره، قررت اليابان الهجوم على ميناء بير هاربر. و بدون سابق انذار.
-  وفي 7 ديسمبر 1941 هاجم اليابانيون بيرل هاربر فدخلت الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الحرب في اليوم التالي. وسرعان ما احتل اليابانيون الفيليبين وهونغ كونغ وشبه جزيرة الملايو وسنغافورة وبورما وإندونيسيا. وتغير ميزان الحرب لصالح الحلفاء بعد هزيمة رومل في العلمين(4 نوفمبر 1942 وهكذا أخرجوا قوات المحور من شمال إفريقيا (13 مايو 1943) وزحفوا على إيطاليا فاستسلمت لهم (8 سبتمبر 1943). وفي الجبهة الشرقية انتصر السوفيات(2 فبراير 1943) في معركة ستالينغراد وبدأ الألمان يتراجعون غربا. وفي 6 يونيو 1944 غزا الحلفاء نورمنديا وحرروا باريس (25 أغسطس 1944). وفي 7 مايو 1945 استسلمت ألمانيا. وما هي غير فترة يسيرة حتى ألقى الاميركيون القنبلة الذرية الأولى على هيروشيما(6أغسطس 1945) ثم القنبلة الذرية الثانية على ناغاساكي (9 أغسطس 1945) فاستسلمت اليابان في 14 أغسطس 1945. وقد بلغ عدد ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية نجوا من سبعة عشر مليون قتيل في صفوف القوات المسلحة وحدها.  
13- هناك عملية تسمى لافون اذكرها؟
هي عملية سرية إسرائيلية فاشلة كانت تعرف بعملية سوزانا كان من المفترض أن تتم في مصر، عن طريق تفجير أهداف مصرية وأمريكية وبريطانية في مصر، في صيف عام 1954، ولكن هذه العملية اكتشفتها السلطات المصرية وسميت باسم " فضيحة لافون " نسبة إلى وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى آنذاك بنحاس لافون الذي أشرف بنفسه على التخطيط للعملية.
عملية "سوزانا" في سجلات المخابرات العسكرية الإسرائيلية ، التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم "فضيحة لافون" ، تعتبر من أشهر العمليات الإرهابية في العصر الحديث التي تسلط الضوء على دور إسرائيل التخريبي في المنطقة العربية بصفة عامة ومصر بصفة خاصة من خلال ما يسمى بـ "الضربات الوقائية" التي يتبناها "المحافظون الجدد" في الإدارة الأمريكية الحالية.

وحكمت السلطات المصرية على منفذي العملية في ديسمبر عام 1954، عقوبات مختلفة تراوحت ما بين الإعدام لشخصين هما: موسى ليتو مرزوق وصمويل بخور عازار، والأشغال الشاقة لكل من: فيكتور ليفي وفيليب هرمان ناتاسون، والأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 سنة لكل من: فيكتورين نينو وروبير نسيم داسا، والأشغال الشاقة لمدة 7 سنوات لكل من: مائير يوسف زعفران وماير صمويل ميوحاس .


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (13 مارس 2010)

انا حبت اجيب لكم اصل الاجابات مع التفسير للفائدة لي و للجميع .
وارجو تصحيح اي معلومة خطا .
وربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (13 مارس 2010)

انا حبت اجيب لكم اصل الاجابات مع التفسير للفائدة لي و للجميع .
وارجو تصحيح اي معلومة خطا .
وربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل الك نور خادمة الرب

يسوع يبارك كل خطواتك..

تم اخفاء مشاركات اخت نور
*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

المسابقة انتهت الاسئلة ممكن تظهر بجواباتها

ولما نخلص التدقيق

نعلن النتائج


----------



## جيلان (13 مارس 2010)

الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى ... ( 3 )


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 مارس 2010)

الف مليوووووون مبرووك يا نـــــــور يا قمر 
وثــــانكس كتير كليمووووو وجيلاااااان على تعبكم معانا شبااااب
وهنستنى المسابقة الجايــــــة


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

تم اظهار المشاركات كلها


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> الف مليوووووون مبرووك يا نـــــــور يا قمر
> وثــــانكس كتير كليمووووو وجيلاااااان على تعبكم معانا شبااااب
> وهنستنى المسابقة الجايــــــة
> 
> التهاني هنا يا نيروو


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

اتهاني 

هنننننننننننننننننننننناااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2010)

:11_12_13[1]:الف مبروك ل النهيسي واني بل ,nero ,swety وكل الفائزين وعقبال المره الجايه  بس انا اللي ها اكسبها


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2010)

*من الرب نطلب
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *من الرب نطلب
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*




ها نشوف


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

بس انا خسرت مش كسبت ...واحب دائما" ان ألعب بعقلية الفائزين وليس العكس ..
فشلت ...لا أعلم اذا كان في مرة قادمة 
ومبرووووووووك للفائزة وحظ أوفر لنا ....


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> ها نشوف


*
اوكى

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بس انا خسرت مش كسبت ...واحب دائما" ان ألعب بعقلية الفائزين وليس العكس ..
> فشلت ...لا أعلم اذا كان في مرة قادمة
> ومبرووووووووك للفائزة وحظ أوفر لنا ....




اني بل  ازاي بتقولي انك خسرتي واسمك بين الفائزين


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

بس الفائز واحد واعلن عنه


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> اوكى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه*




تعرف كليمو
المسابقه اللي فاتت دي علي طول انا كنت جاوبت علي اكثر من نصفها من معلوماتي  وبعدين كان فيه سؤال ماعرفتش اجابته حاولت اجيبه من علي النت -فاجآه وانا بقلب من صفحه لصفحه 
لاقيت الاجابه كلها بتاعت واحده من الاعضاء  فطبعا مارضيتش ابعت اجابتي ولاغيت المسابقه  -
علشان بعد ماقرآت اجابتها حرام ارسل اجابتي لان ده يعتبر غش - لحسن بعدين بابا يسوع يوديني النار


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

*netta

شرعياً عزيزتي

تسطيعي ان تأخذي من النت

كم يوم

ونعلن المسابقة الجديدة

هههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدي


*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بس الفائز واحد واعلن عنه



بصراحه اصل بعد اسم الفائز لاقيت اسمك بين بعض الاسماء الي ارسلوا المسابقه وبيقولوا عليهم تقييم المشتركيين 
sorry اختي اني بل اذا كنت لخبطك


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *netta
> 
> شرعياً عزيزتي
> 
> ...





طبعا ها استعد لها
وانا مستنياها بفارغ الصبر 

بس علي فكره ان دي كانت اجابة واحده من الاعضاء وانا ضميري تعبني ازاي هي تتعب وتدور علي الاجابه وانا اخدها علي الجاهز ------لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا ده حرام


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> بصراحه اصل بعد اسم الفائز لاقيت اسمك بين بعض الاسماء الي ارسلوا المسابقه وبيقولوا عليهم تقييم المشتركيين
> sorry اختي اني بل اذا كنت لخبطك


*
سوري مش فاهم
هنا ايه المقصود

يا ريت توضحي*


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

لاء هي بتقصدني افتكرت اني نجحت بالمسابقة ...


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

اللي نجح هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126096


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

ودول اجاباتها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1954993&postcount=54


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1955004&postcount=55


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

وهنا الاجوبة الصحيحة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1952470&postcount=53


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

تقريبا" اجابتي بعضها صحيح ...تهانينا للفائزة


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

*نيتا الفائز واحد وكانت نور وسط الظلام والباقى دى اسماء المشتركين فى المسابقة
احنا بنحاول على قد ما نقدر نخفى الاجابات اول ما تظهر لكن لو شوفتيها قبل ما نخفيها بلاش تقريها و ابحثى من النت او كتب عندك حتى ونزلى اجاباتك
منتظرين اجاباتك المرة القادمة
وشكرا لكل الى شاركوا وفيهم انى بل *


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> سوري مش فاهم
> هنا ايه المقصود
> 
> يا ريت توضحي*



sorry sorry sorry كليمو انا فهمت حاجه غلط وخلاص فهمت ان انا اللي ماكنتش فاهمه صح 
sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *نيتا الفائز واحد وكانت نور وسط الظلام والباقى دى اسماء المشتركين فى المسابقة
> احنا بنحاول على قد ما نقدر نخفى الاجابات اول ما تظهر لكن لو شوفتيها قبل ما نخفيها بلاش تقريها و ابحثى من النت او كتب عندك حتى ونزلى اجاباتك
> منتظرين اجاباتك المرة القادمة
> وشكرا لكل الى شاركوا وفيهم انى بل *




thank you عزيزتي جيلان 
ربنا يباركك 
علم وينفذ


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

*ماشي يا نتتا

تمام*


----------



## جيلان (16 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> sorry sorry sorry كليمو انا فهمت حاجه غلط وخلاص فهمت ان انا اللي ماكنتش فاهمه صح
> sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry



*اخدت بالى يا قمر هههههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

تقبلوا مني كل شكر على تعبكم كليمو وجيلان





​​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)




----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> تقبلوا مني كل شكر على تعبكم كليمو وجيلان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الشكر كله ليكى يا سكر تعيشى*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

فكينا دة يا زميلة


----------



## جيلان (22 مارس 2010)

تومام يا زومولى


----------

